# Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2012)

Moin liebe Kolleginnen & Kollegen,

Angeregt durch einen anderen Trööt, indem es um das Pro und Contra bezüglich des Angelns an Forellenteichen geht, fing ich an, mir über *EIN* Thema mal wirklich Gedanken zu machen.

Um dort nicht OT zu geraten, dachte ich mir, ich poste es mal als eigenen Trööt.

...und zwar scheint es so, als ob niemand daran wirklich Anstoss nimmt, dass beinahe flächendeckend in Deutschland in geschlossenen Gewässern und sogar mancherorts auch in Fließgewässern Regenbogenforellen besetzt werden.

Der Grund dafür ist relativ klar - sie sind teichwirtschaftlich leicht & relativ günstig "produzierbar" - robuster, als heimische Forellenarten & viele Angler fangen & essen sie gerne.

*ABER:*

Sie sind keine heimischen Fische, sondern im Grunde genommen wurden sie erst um 1880 in Deutschland für die Teichwirtschaft entdeckt und stammen ursprünglich aus Nordamerika.

Aufgrund der o.g. Vorzüge haben wir uns dann irgendwann entschieden, diese Fische hierzulande bedenkenlos zu besetzen, weil´s ein toller Angelfisch ist?

Irgendwie will es mir nicht in den Kopf - was kommt als nächstes?

Findet Schwarzbarschbesatz statt, wenn nur genug Angler den Fisch "attraktiv" finden?

Züchten & besetzen wir den Pangasius hier selber - oder doch den Nilbarsch, weil der so schön kapital wird und auf Photo´s geil rüberkommt???

Ebenfalls verstehe ich nicht, warum man einen KÜNSTLICH eingeschleppten Neozoten wie die Regenbogenforelle mit einer Schonzeit und einem Mindestmaß ausstattet (z.B. in NRW)?!?--->zumindest in geschlossenen Gewässern ist das doch totaler Nonsens, oder?

Darüber hinaus vermehren sich diese Forellen in geschlossenen Gewässern überhaupt nicht - und ich glaube selbst bei Fließgewässern gab es in Deutschland nur 2 X einen Nachweis darüber, dass sich eingeschleppte Refo-Populationen mal irgendwo vermehrt haben - worüber ich mich eigentlich nicht wirklich freuen kann.

Was ist da los?

Warum schreit da keiner auf?

Wo bleiben die ganzen selbsternannten "Naturfreunde & Naturschützer" unter den Anglern, die hier eigentlich laut aufschreien müßten, wenn sie es mit dem Schutz & der Hege der HEIMISCHEN Fischbestände wirklich ernst meinen?

Rechtfertigt die Tatsache, dass die Regenbogenforelle so ein toller "Angelfisch" ist es wirklich, so weiterzumachen?

Oder sind wir doch nur einfach Naturnutzer mit einem gewissen Eigeninteresse, die sich nicht kümmern, solange es um einen Fisch geht, den offenbar die Mehrheit einfach gerne fängt?

Das wäre doch sehr heuchlerisch, oder?

Nicht falsch verstehen - ich fange & esse selber ganz gerne Regenbogenforellen - meistens allerdings im "ForellenPuff" - auf den so viele Kollegen hier drin immer schimpfen - aber der Unterschied zu VIELEN anderen "richtigen" Angelgewässern mit Regenbogenforellenbesatz ist nicht soooo groß - denn dort werden die Fische auch gekauft - vielleicht sogar beim gleichen Züchter - allerdings wird dort nicht täglich besetzt & bezahlt, sondern diese Kosten werden über Vereinsbeiträge & Gastkartenverkäufe finanziert & der Besatz erfolgt nur einige Male im Jahr.

Vermutlich muss ein Vorstand mancherorts sogar Refos im Vereinsgewässer besetzen, damit die Mitglieder auch was "für ihr Geld kriegen" und Ruhe geben.


Wie schon gesagt - mich wundert es im Grunde nur, dass es anscheinend normal ist, fremde Arten als eigentliche Neozoten zu züchten & in unsere Gewässer zu werfen, weil offenbar eine anglerische Nachfrage dafür vorhanden ist.

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr darüber denkt.

Manche Dinge sind übrigens auch auf Spiegelkarpfen & Zander übertragbar - auch die sind nicht wirklich heimisch & wurden ebenfalls größtenteils durch Menschenhand hierzulande eingebürgert & sind in den seltensten Fällen durch natürliche Wanderbewegungen hier "heimisch" geworden.(beim Zander ist das allerdings stellenweise so in entsprechend gelegenen Fließgewässern).


Es scheint, dass man nichts mehr hinterfragt, wenn nur genug Leute vorhanden sind, die diese Fische gerne an der Angel haben....


Bin gespannt, wie ihr darüber denkt - mich schockiert dieses leicht heuchlerische Stillschweigen zu diesem Thema eigentlich etwas und es wirkt, als ob da auch kein Verein, Verband & keine Behörde mal über Regenbogenforellenbesatzmaßnahmen so wirklich nachdenkt - geschweige denn handelt!?!

Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ein Nachtrag, Ernie:
lt. §2 LFischVO NRW haben ReFos _nur in Fließgewässern_ eine Schonzeit (20.10.-15.3.).


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

wird meist so gehandhabt, damit eben während der schonzeit der bf in salmonidengewässern keiner auf die idee kommt ich geh ja auf rf.
hier bei uns ist es zum beispiel so geregelt, daß wenn bf und rf gleichzeitig vorkommen, die schonzeit der bf für beide gilt.
wenn dann aber noch äschen vorhanden sin kanns schon wieder probleme geben.
grundsätzlich hat ernie schon recht, nur es hat sich eben so manches eingeschlichen über die jahre in bezug auf besatzpolitik, daß dies praktisch nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist.

antonio


----------



## fordfan1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Soweit ich weiss wurden um 1880 rum schon Schwarzbarsche
(Micropterus dolomieui) besetzt,haben sich aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt.
Finde ich persönlich in "abgeschlossenen" Gewässern nicht so tragisch,bin aber am überlegen inwieweit die Verbreitung fremder Arten durch z.B. Enten oder andere Wasservögel möglich ist und die Überlebenschancen solcher Einwanderer sind,ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Nachtrag, Ernie:
> lt. §2 LFischVO NRW haben ReFos _nur in Fließgewässern_ eine Schonzeit (20.10.-15.3.).


 
THX!

Macht auch Sinn - aber die Frage, warum wir sie hierzulande überhaupt besetzen, beantwortet das leider nicht.

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



antonio schrieb:


> wird meist so gehandhabt, damit eben während der schonzeit der bf in salmonidengewässern keiner auf die idee kommt ich geh ja auf rf.
> hier bei uns ist es zum beispiel so geregelt, daß wenn bf und rf gleichzeitig vorkommen, die schonzeit der bf für beide gilt.
> wenn dann aber noch äschen vorhanden sin kanns schon wieder probleme geben.
> grundsätzlich hat ernie schon recht, nur es hat sich eben so manches eingeschlichen über die jahre in bezug auf besatzpolitik, daß dies praktisch nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist.
> ...


 

Naja - was heißt denn "rückgängig" machen - wir müßten nur aufhören, Fische bzw. Neozoten in heimische Gewässer zu besetzen, die hier nix verloren haben - bei der Refo hat sich das dann in wenigen Jahren erledigt, weil sie sich nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern fortpflanzt & auch nur in den allerwenigsten Fließgewässern hierzulande.

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Selbst der Gesetzgeber "will" ja anscheinend mittlerweile Refos besetzen - aber ich verstehe nicht warum?



--> LFischereiordnung NRW

§ 14

Regelungen zum Fischbesatz

(1) Nichteinheimische Fische, Neunaugen, Krebse und Muscheln sowie deren Laich dürfen in Gewässer nicht ausgesetzt werden. Ausgenommen hiervon ist der Besatz von Regenbogenforellen in stehende Gewässer.

...und das alles nur, weil Angler das gerne wollen???

E.


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Am Status quo kann man nichts mehr ändern.

Aber es muss ein klipp und klares Nein zu neuen Arten geben, denn niemand kennt die genauen Folgen. Nur dass sie sich immer gegen die heimische Fauna und Flora wenden!

Zusätzlich müssen wir auch alles unternehmen, dass noch verbliebene, typische Artengewässer (z.B. den reinen Hecht- und Schleiensee...) so zu erhalten, dass sie nicht aus modischen, oder pekuniären Gründen durch vogelwilden Besatz versaut werden.


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - was heißt denn "rückgängig" machen - wir müßten nur aufhören, Fische bzw. Neozoten in heimische Gewässer zu besetzen, die hier nix verloren haben - bei der Refo hat sich das dann in wenigen Jahren erledigt, weil sie sich nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern fortpflanzt & auch nur in den allerwenigsten Fließgewässern hierzulande.
> 
> E.



ernie ich stimm dir ja zu, und die betonung sollte auf praktisch rückgängig machen liegen.
bei der rf meist ohne probleme möglich(ist ja auch in einigen bl nicht gestattet diese zu besetzen), nur jetzt stell dir das mal praktisch bei zander etc. vor.#h

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Andal schrieb:


> Am Status quo kann man nichts mehr ändern.
> 
> Aber es muss ein klipp und klares Nein zu neuen Arten geben, denn niemand kennt die genauen Folgen. Nur dass sie sich immer gegen die heimische Fauna und Flora wenden!
> 
> Zusätzlich müssen wir auch alles unternehmen, dass noch verbliebene, typische Artengewässer (z.B. den reinen Hecht- und Schleiensee...) so zu erhalten, dass sie nicht aus modischen, oder pekuniären Gründen durch vogelwilden Besatz versaut werden.



#6#6

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wurden um 1880 rum schon Schwarzbarsche
> (Micropterus dolomieui) besetzt,haben sich aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt.
> Finde ich persönlich in "abgeschlossenen" Gewässern nicht so tragisch,bin aber am überlegen inwieweit die Verbreitung fremder Arten durch z.B. Enten oder andere Wasservögel möglich ist und die Überlebenschancen solcher Einwanderer sind,ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


 
Bei vielen künstlich hinzugefügten Einwanderern ist das Überleben der natürlich im Ökosystem vorkommenden Arten das größere & deutlich gefährlichere Problem - was sich oft auch erst viel später zeigt. 

E.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Naja,... bei den ReFos sehe ich das sehr locker, sie vermehren sich nicht, außer den Anglern freuen sich die Hechte, und nachdem der ganz große Teil bei solchen Besatzmaßnahmen ganz schnell den Weg in den Kescher findet, sind die sehr wenigen, die 'verwildern', tolle Angelfische & eine echte Herausforderung.

Ich sehe das alles recht unaufgeregt, die Gewässer hier im Ballungsraum NRW haben mit 'wirklich natürlichen' Gewässern sowieso nicht mehr viel zu tun, unabhängig von uns Anglern.

Von Experimenten mit Exoten, die sich (auch nur viell.) vermehren können, halte ich wenig. Gegen die Zuwanderung lässt sich nix machen. Wenn jemand meint, er ist die letzte Frontlinie, indem er auf jede Schwarzmeergrundel drauflatscht, ist es einfach nur lächerlich.

Wo bleibt denn Ralle, hm? 'Neozoen' ist doch eines seiner Lieblingsthemen 

Für Interessierte: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neozoen_in_Deutschland

Und letztendlich: während auf dem Acker nebenan der genmanipulierte Mais wächst, ich herzhaft in eine Lychee beiße & mich auf ein Date mit Mai Lin am Abend freue, muss ich mir doch nicht ernsthaft Sorgen um ReFo & Graskarpfen machen, die ich grad versuche an den Haken zu kriegen, um sie danach zurückzusetzen.
Als wenn die Globalisierung ausgerechnet vor meinem Dorfteich halt macht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn Ralle, hm? 'Neozoen' ist doch eines seiner Lieblingsthemen



Schon da.:q

Also, ob man die Refo noch als Neozoen bezeichnen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. Ist auch im Grunde nicht wichtig denn Ernie hat mit seiner Meinung nicht nur Recht, sondern noch kräftig untertrieben.

Refos gehören nicht in unsere Gewässer, weil sie dort keinen eigenen Platz haben, sondern nur existieren weil sie andere Arten verdrängen. Das gilt auch und insbesondere für den Karpfen. Auch der Wels gehört, in Gewässern in denen er von Natur aus nicht vorkommt, in diese Gruppe. Schwarzbarsch und andere Exoten sowieso. 

Bleiben wir bei der Refo.

Angler sind Naturschützer, unsere Verbände haben oft den Status " anerkannter Naturschutzverband" und wir Angler fordern, wenn es um den Kormoran geht, dass Naturschutz nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört. 

Naturschutz hört für die meisten Angler und Verbände aber allerspätestens da auf, wo er den Spassfaktor beeinträchtig oder dessen Erweiterung verhindert.
Was Wunder, dass unsere Verbände vom Naturschutz nicht ernstgenommen und wir Angler sehr kritisch betrachtet werden.

Da passt das Beispiel Refo gut ins Bild.

Refos sind der Größte Feind der Bachforelle und sicher auch am Rückgang der Äsche nicht ganz unschuldig. Die Refo ist logischerweise Freßfeind für alles, was kleiner ist, verdrängt durch Nahrungskonkurrenz und Revierverteidigung. Sie ist außerdem anpassungsfähiger, schnellwüchsiger und stärker als die Bachforelle.
Ein Schad-Neozoe erster Klasse also. 
Sie wurde zu einer Zeit eingeführt, als man sich darüber keine Gedanken gemacht hat, hat es aber neben Karpfen und Zander als einzige Art geschafft, nicht nur geduldet, sondern gezielt besetzt zu werden. Wie der Karpfen hat sie sich außerdem zu einem Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Fischzucht entwickelt und wurde zum begehrten Fangobjekt der Naturschützerfraktion " Angler".

Die Refo könnte tatsächlich recht schnell aus unseren Gewässern verschwinden, würde man auf Besatz und Zucht verzichten. Ihr Manko und unser Glück ist die sehr mangelhafe bis quasi nicht vorhandene Fortpflanzungsfähgkeit in unseren Breiten. Ein Manko, was der Karpfen noch teilt, aber möglicherweise durch Anpassung und Klimawandel überwinden kann. Dann Gnade Gott unseren Gewässern.

Für die Bachforelle käme sowas schon fast zu spät. Hier wurden durch Besatz mit nicht regionalen Stämmen (teils um die Verluste durch gleichzeitigen Refobesatz auszugleichen) fast alle geografischen Rassen ausgemerzt. Diese sind ausgestorben und unwiederbringlich verloren. Was sich heute noch an Bachforellen in unseren Gewässern tummelt, sind tumbe Klone, die mit der ursprünglichen Bachforelle nicht mehr viel gemein haben. 

In geschlossene Gewässer gehört sie aus zwei Gründen nicht hinein. Erstens weil sie dort keinen Artgerechten Lebensraum hat und zweitens weil sie auch dort andere Arten verdrängt. Nicht direkt und gezielt, aber sie lebt auch in geschlossenen Gewässern nicht von Algen, sondern ist Freßfeind und Nahrungskonkurrent. Sie richtet dort weniger Schaden an, weil sie doof und ein beliebtes Fangobjekt ist. Sprich der größte Teil des Besatzes wird recht schnell wieder rausgefangen. 

Warum wird der Besatz nicht bundesweit konsequent verboten ? Nun, die Beatzpolitik ist in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich geregelt. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass in nicht wenigen Landesverbänden die Berufsfischer ein kräftiges Wörtchen mitreden. So, wie sie die Angler und Verbände auch in Sachen Kormran vor hren monetären Karren spannen. Und die Regenbogenforelle ist ein Wirtschaftsfaktor. Für die Zucht sogar ein sehr wichtiger. 
Aber auch die "Naturschützer" Angler würden wohl Sturm laufen, wenn man ihnen ihr Lieblingsspielzeug wegnimmt. 
Und alleine ein Besatzverbot würde nicht vollständig helfen.
Ich kenne viele Fließgewässer, in die kein Refobesatz eingebracht wird, die aber dennoch über einen "guten" Bestand verfügen. Alleine weil anliegenden Fischzuchtbetrieben immer wieder Refos entwischen. Und zwar in größeren Mengen, als man das so glauben mag. Ein Grund, warum auch de Zucht von Schwarzbarschen und anderen fremden Arten schlichtweg verboten gehört. 

Doch im Grunde ist der Besatz von Refos nur eine Randdiskussion. Man müsste generell über Besatz diskutieren.

Als Naturschützer, die wir Angler ja vehement sein wollen, müsste jedweder Besatz schlichtweg unterbleiben. Ausgenommen vielleicht nach großen Fischsterben, dann aber nur mit lokalem Nachwuchs.

Denn, man erinnere sich, wir wollen ja eigentlich nur den Überhang abfischen, also das, was ein Gewässer von sich aus produziert. Warum werfen wir dann zusätzlich Fische rein? Weil Angler halt Naturschützer sind? Nein, weil wir unsere Gewässer bewirtschafen, wie der Landwirt sein Feld. Der Ertrag muss möglichst hoch sein und darum wird gedüngt, oder, in unserem Fall eben besetzt. Und zwar vorrangig mit dem, was Spass macht oder Geld bringt. 

An der kollektiven Unfähigkeit oder dem Unwillen, mit unseren Gewässern ordentlich umzugehen tun auch dieverse Lachs- oder Meerforellenprojekte keinen Abbruch. Das sind zwar anerkennenswerte Projekte, in die viel Herzblut, Geld und Arbeit investiert werden, machen unsere Naturschützerischen Ambitionen aber insgesamt keinen Deut glaubwürdiger.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Schönes, umfassendes, gut zu lesendes Statement, Ralle.
Und ich gebe dir bei fast allem recht, gar keine Frage.

Aber Bambi hätte auch nicht erschossen werden sollen.
Ist das Kind nicht schon längst in den Brunnen gefallen?
Und wenn das so ist, heißt es dann nicht eher das Beste draus zu machen?

Es gibt natürlich noch reichlich Gewässer, die man als "weitgehend natürlich" bezeichnen könnte, selbst in Ballungsräumen.
Und in Bachforellenrevieren hat die ReFo vermutlich auch nix verloren. Ob die die BaFo wirklich verdrängt, etc, kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab so oft verschiedene Aussagen von Fachleuten gelesen, halte mich raus.

Aber nehmen wir mal einen typischen größeren Baggersee:
Badestrand, Beachclub, Wasserskianlage, Campingplatz + Rundgang... Ist in dieser Infrastruktur wirklich noch wichtig, ob es da unter der Wasseroberfläche in der Mitte noch heile Welt mit natürlichen Beständen ist?
Ich bin skeptisch.

Die Meisen in meinem Garten werden zusätzlich durchgefüttert, die Wildschweine weiter draussen in der Pampa auch ...weil sie in den kleinen Naturbereichen zwischen Landstrassen und Äckern sonst null Chance hätten.

Das sieht sicherlich im bayrischen Wald, Müritzregion, etc. ganz anders aus, aber hier bei mir findest'e Natur pur am ehesten im Freiwildgehege. _(ist überspitzt, jaja...)_

Gewässer in denen sich Bestände selbst halten und man die "Überschüsse" (das wären vermutlich dann hauptsächlich Weissfische) abfischen sollte... puh #c

In solche Gewässern kannst du nur selbst bestimmen, 
"da pack ich so rundum alles rein, was reingehört und sich trägt, hau auch noch ein paar bedrohte Arten dazu, hoffe, dass sich das Viehzeugs so einigermassen von selbst vermehrt und kipp regelmässig für die Entnahme durch Angler einiges dazu; Funfische inklusive, weil: was soll's"
oder haust ein "Betreten für Jedermann verboten"-Schild davor, gatterst alles ein und überlässt es sich selbst.
_(noch mehr zugespitzt, oha...)_


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schon da.:q
> 
> Also, ob man die Refo noch als Neozoen bezeichnen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. Ist auch im Grunde nicht wichtig denn Ernie hat mit seiner Meinung nicht nur Recht, sondern noch kräftig untertrieben.
> 
> ...


 

|good:

Das mag ich beinahe komplett unterstreichen. Nur das mit den Anglern, die den Überhang abfischen wollen, wird in der jetzigen Praxis kompliziert. Nehmen wir doch mal im Rahmen des allseits beliebten C&D an, dass doch einige Fische mitgenommen werden, nicht in Massen, aber doch. Um bei dieser Praxis an einem kleineren Fluss mit etwa 20 Meter Durchschnittsbreite einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand an "begehrten" Arten (Zander (bei uns heimisch), Hecht und Schleie) aufrecht zu erhalten, müssten entweder Schonmaße und -zeiten drastisch erhöht werden oder aber die an die Gewässergröße gekoppelte Maximalmenge an Angelkarten ebenso drastisch gesenkt werden. Wo bisher 100 Jahreskarten an 8 km Fluss hängen, dürften es vielleicht noch 15 sein (eine geschätzte Zahl).

Aber eigentlich interessieren die Zusammenhänge doch eh kaum jemand. Ich glaube, dass weit über 90% der Angler der felsenfesten Überzeugung sind, der Spiegelkarpfen wäre ein einheimischer Fisch. Versucht man aufzuklären, wird einem "die hat es schon immer gegeben" entgegnet und schon ist das Thema wieder vom Tisch. 
Ich hätte einen Vorschlag: Alle die, die nicht wissen, dass der Karpfen keine einheimische Art ist, müssen ihren Schein abgeben |rolleyes. Die Gewässer wären deutlich weniger frequentiert und man müsste nicht mehr besetzen...


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Also bei unserem Vereinssee wurde dem Verein von der Fischereibehörde  (Köln) untersagt weiter ReFos zu besetzen, da es ein Naturschutzgebiet  ist.
Kann man sehen wie man will, mMn. haben die keinen großen Einfluss auf  das Gewässer. Die meisten sind relativ schnell nach dem Besatz eh  gefangen worden, die paar Überlebenskünstler sind allerdings alle 50cm  aufwärts...rumschwimmen gesehen hab ich schon Kaliber bis grob 90cm. Scheinen aber wirklich nur einige zu sein, ich denke max. 50-100 Stück auf über 20ha.

Lustig ist aber dann, dass die Behörde stattdessen Bachforellen vorgeschlagen hat. Die sind zwar heimisch, aber in einem See haben die trotzdem nichts zu suchen.

Wie schon gesagt denke ich, dass die kaum Einfluss auf das Gewässer haben, hauptsächlich auf die Angler. Da muss es so eine Art Stille-Post-System geben unter den Forellengeiern, ich merk immer das besetzt worden ist, wenn plötzlich 10-20 Leute wie die Hühner auf der Stange sitzen und ihre Sbiros baden. Die sieht man sonst fast nie, aber kurz nachdem Forellenbesatz war sind die nahezu täglich da.

Ich persönlich störe mich da nur minimal dran, weil ich dann einen großen Bogen mit der Spinnrute machen muss, die Spiros sieht man ja nicht/kaum.
Was mich allerdings stört sind dann manche Aussagen der besagten Geier: "Die müssten eigentlich alle 2 Wochen Forellen besetzen", "Die scheiss Hechte fressen die ganzen Forellen auf" und andere weise Worte.

Der 2-malige (glaub ich) Besatz ist meiner Meinung nach unproblematisch, aber wenn die mal ne Mehrheit bekommen und das zu einem riesen Forellenpuff wird...oha.

Zum Thema Hechte: Ich gehe das ganze Jahr (von Schonzeiten abgesehen) Spinnfischen, üblicherweise auf Barsch...da landete das ganze Jahr KEIN kleiner Hecht an der Rute, also vermute ich einen sich kaum selbst erhaltenden Hechtbestand. Es werden immer mal wieder Hechte gefangen, die aber oft über 1m sind, also alt. Und dann wünschen sich manche noch, dass die möglichst "ausgerottet" werden, weil die auch gerne mal Salmoniden verspeisen.
Dass die 10-20 Spezis aber täglich jeder 3 Ruten nachm Besatz flächendeckend liegen haben und deshalb nach 2 Wochen die Forellen quasi aufgebraucht sind...das kann ja garnicht sein!

Nachtrag: Wenns nach mir ginge würde mehr in sich selbst erhaltende Fischarten investiert, bzw. noch mehr. Es ist nicht so, dass nicht immer mehr Laichhilfen, Deckungen usw. geschaffen werden würden. Aber wenn z.B. die Rotaugen/federn Bestände knapp über der Wahrnehmungsgrenze liegen, dann werf ich nicht noch kurz vor deren Laichzeit 500kg Forellen in den See, auch wenn davon nur 50kg nach 2 Wochen noch im See sind. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen freu ich mich natürlich auch, wenn mir beim Barschangeln immer mal wieder Forellen an den Haken gehen, macht ja schon was her, kann ich aber wenns nötig ist jederzeit drauf verzichten.


----------



## Andreas25 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gewässer in denen sich Bestände selbst halten und man die "Überschüsse" (das wären vermutlich dann hauptsächlich Weissfische) abfischen sollte... puh #c[...)[/I]



Im Gegenteil. Soweit ich weis kann allein der Ertrag(Überschuss) an Hecht in einem gut funktionierende Hecht-Schleiensee komplett ohne Besatz bis zu 40 kg betragen. Vermutlich hätten wir in Deutschland deutlich bessere Gewässer wenn wir das meiste Geld das wir in Besatz investieren für renaturierung und für die Schaffung besserer Laichplätze verwenden.


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Besser im Sinne von einzelnen Maximalgewichten mit Sicherheit und in ökologischer Hinsicht sowieso. Allerdings gäbe es ebenso sicher einen mords Aufschrei der weniger naturnahen Angler. Die Gewässer wären artenärmer, die Stückzahlen geringer und relativ unzugänglich wären sie auch; bleiben also nur frommer Wunsch, eine Utopie.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber Bambi hätte auch nicht erschossen werden sollen.
> Ist das Kind nicht schon längst in den Brunnen gefallen?
> Und wenn das so ist, heißt es dann nicht eher das Beste draus zu machen?
> 
> ...



Der letzte Absatz schildert ein weiteres Problem. Ein nichtangelnder Naturschützer kann nur die Hände über dem Kopf zusmmenschlagen, wenn er den Unsinn sieht, der oft von Anglern angerichtet wird. Dem fehlt nämlich jedwedes Verständnis für unser Hobby insgesamt, was mich hier und da noch "Naja" sagen lässt.
Und genau deswegen gibt es diese "Betreten verboten für jedermann" Schilder. Wir hätten es in Sachen Naturschutz und damit zusammenhängende Verbote wesentlich einfacher, würden wir mit dem Naturschutz Hand in Hand arbeiten. Wenn die sehen, dass wir ein Ökosystem hegen, wäre die Akzeptanz der Nutzung um ein Vielfaches höher. Und wir könnten wesentlich besser, billiger und abwechslungsreicher angeln.
Nimm einen frisch entstandenen Baggersee, ohne Fischbesatnd. Leg ein paar Flachwasserzonen an und lass ihn drei Jahre ruhen. Dann setzt man ein paar Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Schleien und Karauschen ein. Jungfische, keine fangfähigen. Nach zwei weiteren Jahren ein paar Barsche und Hechtsetzlinge. Da bekommst Du ein Fischwasser, nachdem sich jeder die Finger leckt. Auch ohne Zander und Karpfen. 







Andreas25 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Soweit ich weis kann allein der Ertrag(Überschuss) an Hecht in einem gut funktionierende Hecht-Schleiensee komplett ohne Besatz bis zu 40 kg betragen. Vermutlich hätten wir in Deutschland deutlich bessere Gewässer wenn wir das meiste Geld das wir in Besatz investieren für renaturierung und für die Schaffung besserer Laichplätze verwenden.



Zur Ertragsmenge sag ich nix, das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Ansonsten hast Du absolut Recht. Und man hätte damit auch das Kormoranproblem reduziert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Gewässer wären artenärmer, die Stückzahlen geringer und relativ unzugänglich wären sie auch; bleiben also nur frommer Wunsch, eine Utopie.



Ich glaub noch nicht mal, dass das Utopie ist. Nur können wir da nicht mehr angeln, weil der Naturschutz uns aussperren wird. Nicht mal zu Unrecht, neutral betrachtet. Deshalb ist ein Umdenken auch absolut notwendig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nimm einen frisch entstandenen Baggersee, ohne Fischbesatnd. Leg ein paar Flachwasserzonen an und lass ihn drei Jahre ruhen. Dann setzt man ein paar Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Schleien und Karauschen ein. Jungfische, keine fangfähigen. Nach zwei weiteren Jahren ein paar Barsche und Hechtsetzlinge. Da bekommst Du ein Fischwasser, nachdem sich jeder die Finger leckt. Auch ohne Zander und Karpfen.


 
Ich würde es ein bisschen anders machen, gerade in den frisch entstandenen Seen. Nimm von allen (heimischen und eventuell passenden) Fischarten etwas und wirf es rein. DANN lass den See ruhen und gebe ihn nach 5 Jahren frei. 
Es ist sehr interessant mitzuerleben, dass sich die Dinge so lange ändern, bis sich die Gegebenheiten eingependelt haben. Ich habe das an einem 400 ha großen Flachwassersee miterlebt. Da war nach Fertigstellung des Sees schon ein kleiner Fischbestand drinnen, eingebracht durch einen regulierbaren Flusszulauf und wenige kleinere Baggerteiche, die überflutet wurden. In den ersten Jahren Bestandsexplosionen ohne Ende. Zuerst kam der Barsch auf, dann der Hecht und schließlich der Zander, und das alles unabhängig von Besatz. Das Gewässer musste sich erst entwickeln. Nun ist das recht stabil, aufgrund der geringen Tiefe und dem (vor allem bei Hochwasser) leider sehr reichen Eintrag von Düngemitteln hat sich ein sehr, sehr nährstoffreiches Wasser entwickelt, in das auch jahrelang noch Karpfen gekippt wurden, um es noch nährstoffreicher zu machen...|kopfkrat
Der dominerende Raubfisch hier ist aber nun der Zander, allerdings bei weitem nicht mehr in den Stückzahlen der ersten Bestandsexplosion. Leider kippt der Verband (BÖSES WORT !) jetzt aber wieder vermehrt Hechte rein, damit die die Unmengen Weißfische fressen und damit indirekt für weniger Nährstoffeintrag sorgen sollen (eine etwas verworrene Strategie)..., was aber langfristig ein Schuss in den Ofen sein wird, denn Hechtgewässer sehen einfach anders aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich würde es ein bisschen anders machen, gerade in den frisch entstandenen Seen. Nimm von allen (heimischen und eventuell passenden) Fischarten etwas und wirf es rein. DANN lass den See ruhen und gebe ihn nach 5 Jahren frei.
> Es ist sehr interessant mitzuerleben, dass sich die Dinge so lange ändern, bis sich die Gegebenheiten eingependelt haben.
> 
> Das geht auch, dauert aber unterm Strich länger. Zunächst muss sich ja eine Unterwsserflora und Fauna bilden, die als stabile Nahrungsgrundlage für die Fische dient. Wirft man die Fische sofort rein reduzieren sich Futtertiere und Freßfeinde gegenseitig. Man bekommt dann keine lineare Entwicklung, sondern ein Auf und Ab, bis sich das endlich einpendelt.
> ...



Das ist genau die Vernichtung von Besatzgeldern, die ich meinte. Und der Größte Unfug ist, sowas mit der Reduzierung des Nährstoffeintrages zu begründen.
Nur weil die Hechte Weißfische fressen, wird der Nährstoffeintrag (gemeint ist wohl der Gehalt) nicht geringer. Die Biomasse bleibt im Wasser. Ob als Rotauge, Hechtkacke oder Hechtfleisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@Ralle
Es bleibt zwar alles im See, aber wenn die Weißfische nur geringfügig im Bestand verringert werden, kann es sein das sich das Zooplankton rasch vermehrt.
Mehr Zooplankton bedeutet mehr Nahrung und vor allem klareres Wasser.
Es kann so also durchaus Sinn machen Hechte zu setzen, oder eben ein Fangverbot für Raubfische zu erlassen, wenn die Meinung besteht, dass der Bestand an Räubern im Gewässer zu gering ist.

Geldvernichtung kann es sein, muß es aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Bernd, die Aussage war, durch Hechtbesatz den Nährstoffeintrag zu senken. Das ist absolut unmöglich, da sich das Fleisch der Weißfische nicht in Luft auflöst, sondern unterschiedlich aufgearbeitet, als organische Masse im Wasser verbleibt. Verringern kann man das nur, wenn man  Biomasse aus dem Gewässer entfernen würde.
Und auch das Zooplankton gehört zum Nährstoffgehalt eines Gewässers, ist auch organische Masse. Wird es nicht von Fischen gefressen, stribt es am Ende seines Lebenszyklus ab und wird wieder aufbereitet.
Das gilt natürlich nur für stehende Gewässer.

Geldvernichtung ist es dann, wenn Hechte und Zander in ein Gewässer gesetzt werden. Es sei denn, dieses Gewässer ist so groß, dass es völlig unterschiedliche Lebensräume bietet, so dass sich Hecht und Zander auf die Ihnen zusagenden Gewässerabschnitte verteilen, sich sozusagen aus dem Weg gehen. Und selbst dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass Besatz nichts bringt, weil sich die Besände selbst anpassen.

Raubfischbesatz zur Reduzierung des Weißfischbestandes hat auch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun, sondern mit Bewirtschaftung. Wenn ein Gewässer einen sehr großen Weißfischbestand entwickelt dann deshalb, weil die Existenzgrundlage dazu vorhanden ist. Das schadet dem Gewässer nicht. Besatz ist dann auch gar nicht notwendig, weil sich der Raubfischbestand bei einem so großen Futterfischvorkommen von selbst erhöht. Zumindest so lange, wie der Platz ausreichend ist. 
Raubfischbesatz dient dann nur dazu, das weniger wertvolle Weißfischfleisch in begehrtes Raubfischfleisch umzuwandeln.
Dass muss dann aber auch regelmäßig abgeschöpft werden, und damit ist man wieder weg vom natürlichen Gewässer und mitten drin in der Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verringern kann man das nur, wenn man Biomasse aus dem Gewässer entfernen würde.


 

Genau das wird an denm betreffenden See getan. Jedes Jahr von neuen wird ein Großteil des Gewässers mit Netzen abgefischt. Die unliebsamen Weißfische werden entnommen, immer einige Tonnen. Ob es was hilft? 
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Jedes Jahr von neuem finden die verbliebenen Cypriniden (immer noch Massen) eine riesige Wasserfläche vor, die es zu besiedeln gilt. Also geht die Vermehrung munter weiter. Das ist kein Gleichgewicht, sondern ein menschengemachtes Gestümpere. An die wahren Ursachen und deren Beseitigung (Ausgleichszahlungen für nur noch extensiv genutzte angrenzende Flächen) geht man nicht heran. Soweit ich weiß, hat man sich wenigstens dazu durchgerungen, keine Karpfen mehr zu besetzen. 
Irgendwie nervt mich dieser Fisch auch immer mehr...|kopfkrat.


----------



## reno ateportas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Sehr interasanter Trööt
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die sinkenden bestandzahlen in Fließgewässern   damit zusammmenhängen das man nur  Edelfische besetzt dabei aber die Futterfische (zb Groppen) nicht oder kaum besetzt 
oder


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Genau das wird an denm betreffenden See getan. Jedes Jahr von neuen wird ein Großteil des Gewässers mit Netzen abgefischt. Die unliebsamen Weißfische werden entnommen, immer einige Tonnen. Ob es was hilft?
> 
> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es hilft. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass dies der einzige Weg ist, Biomasse aus einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Richtig, statt Besatzgelder zum Fenster rauszuwerfen sollte man in die Ursache investieren. 



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Sehr interasanter Trööt
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die sinkenden bestandzahlen in Fließgewässern   damit zusammmenhängen das man nur  Edelfische besetzt dabei aber die Futterfische (zb Groppen) nicht oder kaum besetzt
> oder



Fließgewässer ist ne ganz andere Kiste. Besatz wirkt da nur in kleinen Gewässern, nicht in Flüssen und Strömen. Da sind Neobioten ein viel größeres Problem.


----------



## Case (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ich bin sozusagen Zeitzeuge einer Gewässerveränderung durch Regenbogenforellen.

Ende der 60er Jahre pachtete mein ehemaliger, damals frisch gegründeter, Verein 6 km Donau. Ein naturbelassenes, im Schnitt 20 Meter breites Stück. Der Bestand an Weißfischen, Barben, Nasen, Döbeln und Aalen war hervorragend. Hechte und Barsche gabs auch paar. Forellen keine.

Dieser Fischreichtum lockte viele neue Mitglieder. Und die spülten viel Geld in die Vereinskasse. Und damit wurde besetzt. Es wurden Regenbogenforellen besetzt. Massenhaft und zum Teil Riesig. Meine größte Satzforelle aus der Donau hatte über 9 Pfund. 

Im Lauf der nächsten 10 Jahre schrumpfte der natürliche Fischbestand in der Strecke auf beinahe 0. Von irgendwo her wanderten dann Äschen ein, konnten sich halten und vermehren. Als ich dann nach 20 Jahren aus dem Verein austrat, gab es in der Donau noch Forellen (aber nur kurz nach dem Besatz), Äschen und Aale. Vom ehemaligen Fischreichtum und der Vielfalt war nichts mehr geblieben.

Case


----------



## heineken2003 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und letztendlich: während auf dem Acker nebenan der genmanipulierte Mais wächst...


:c

Sorry aber wenn ich das lese dreht sich mir als Landwirt der Magen um. Die Landwirtschaftsverbände lehnen den Abnbau von Genverändertem Saatgut ab. Genau wie ich als konventioneller Landwirt. Ich hab absolut keine Lust auf amerikanische Verhältnisse.

Genauso lehne ich den Besatz mit ReFos ab weil es unnatürlich ist. Man sollte doch versuchen Angelreviere zu erhalten und sich einfach von dieser "Jetzt zahle ich 150 € im Jahr, dafür müsst ihr mir was bieten" Mentalität verabschieden.
Für mich sind Leute die in einen Forellenpuff gehen schlichtweg keine Angler. Und das besetzen mit Gebietsfremden Spezies a là Lachsforelle und Konsorten sowie diese ausgebaggerten Tümpel voll mit Stör etc. sind mir ein Graus. 

Das ganze schmeckt halt immer danach, dass man sich nicht anstrengen will um aus einem schwierigen Heimatgewässer auch Fisch zu fangen. Sondern man haut sich halt tumben Brotfisch in den Baggersee damit man mit möglichst wenig Aufwand schnell zum Erfolg kommt. Die folgen für Flora und Fauna sind einem dann schlichtweg egal.

Jungs fahrt in den Suppermarkt und kauft da ein. Da könnt ihr die Differenz zum Angeln am Baggersee/ Forellenpuff dann in euer Auto, den Flachbildfernseher oder Camouflage Klamotten stecken. Aber da würden dann ja wieder Arbeitsplätze der Angelindustrie und der Fischzuchten und Forellenpuffs wegfallen.

Ich war gerade in Duisburg auf der Angelmesse und musste mit entsetzen feststellen dass sich ein ganzer Vertriebszweig der Angelindustrie nur mit dem Thema Forellenteich auseinandersetzt.

Heineken2003


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> :c
> 
> Sorry aber wenn ich das lese dreht sich mir als Landwirt der Magen um. Die Landwirtschaftsverbände lehnen den Abnbau von Genverändertem Saatgut ab. [...]



Sorry, aber wenn ich das lese dreht sich mir als Genetiker der Magen um. 
Die grundsätzliche Verteufelung von Gentechnik mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten die wirklich keiner Argumentation standhalten ist das Letzte was wir brauchen. Leider fehlt halt 99% der Bevölkerung die Bildung um zu wirklich über Gentechnik urteilen zu können. 
Skeptisch sein ist gut und wichtig und alles sollte man nicht befürworten, aber die grundsätzliche Ablehnung zeigt nur, dass man die Alternativen nicht kennt.

OnTopic: Neobionten sind ein großes Problem der Globalisation und mit allem Mitteln zu bekämpfen um Ökosysteme zu schützen - daher auch von meiner Seite ein klares NEIN zum Besatz nicht heimischer Arten (Refo, Karpfen, Wels, Zander usw). 
Andererseits glaube ich nicht, dass es in allen Gewässern heutzutage noch möglich ist ohne eine "Bewirtschaftung" auszukommen - dafür ist mMn der Angeldruck zu groß. Im Prinzip sind ja mittlerweile ein Großteil unserer Gewässer "Puffgewässer" - egal ob Refo, Zander, Hecht, Karpfen oder Schleie, besetzt werden sie alle. 

#h


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich das lese dreht sich mir als Genetiker der Magen um.
> Die grundsätzliche Verteufelung von Gentechnik mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten die wirklich keiner Argumentation standhalten ist das Letzte was wir brauchen. Leider fehlt halt 99% der Bevölkerung die Bildung um zu wirklich über Gentechnik urteilen zu können.
> Skeptisch sein ist gut und wichtig und alles sollte man nicht befürworten, aber die grundsätzliche Ablehnung zeigt nur, dass man die Alternativen nicht kennt.





> OnTopic: Neobionten sind ein großes Problem der Globalisation und mit allem Mitteln zu bekämpfen um Ökosysteme zu schützen - daher auch von meiner Seite ein klares NEIN zum Besatz nicht heimischer Arten (Refo, Karpfen, Wels, Zander usw).



liegt garnicht weit auseinander.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> liegt garnicht weit auseinander.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hmm ... da würde ich dir so pauschalisiert aber entschieden wiedersprechen - das kommt stark auf den Eingriff an.


----------



## heineken2003 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich das lese dreht sich mir als Genetiker der Magen um.
> Die grundsätzliche Verteufelung von Gentechnik mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten die wirklich keiner Argumentation standhalten ist das Letzte was wir brauchen. Leider fehlt halt 99% der Bevölkerung die Bildung um zu wirklich über Gentechnik urteilen zu können.
> Skeptisch sein ist gut und wichtig und alles sollte man nicht befürworten, aber die grundsätzliche Ablehnung zeigt nur, dass man die Alternativen nicht kennt.
> #h



/offtopic

Monsanto... Patente auf Lebewesen... klar als Landwirt hab ich bestimmt null Ahnung davon...
Wenn den großen Konzernen der Zugang dazu erlaubt wird verschwindet die Biodiversität!


----------



## heineken2003 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Doppelpost


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> :c


Sorry, Heineken, habe das Beispiel nur benutzt um meine Statements ironisch zuzuspitzen.



daci7 schrieb:


> ... daher auch von meiner Seite ein klares NEIN zum Besatz nicht heimischer Arten (Refo, Karpfen, Wels, Zander usw).


Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass man die letzten 3 Arten mittlerweile zu den heimischen Arten zählen kann.
Wieviel Jahrunderte will man beispielsweise dem Karpfen denn noch zumuten, um ihm eine erstklassig erfolgreiche Migration zu bescheinigen?


----------



## antonio (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

wieso erfolgreiche migration.
in den allermeisten gewässern überlebt er(KARPFEN) doch nur, weil ständig nachgeworfen wird.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrunderte will man beispielsweise dem Karpfen denn noch zumuten, um ihm eine erstklassig erfolgreiche Migration zu bescheinigen?



wie erfolgreich die war,würdest du sehen...wenn man diesen irren Besatzwahn beenden würde.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sorry, Heineken, habe das Beispiel nur benutzt um meine Statements ironisch zuzuspitzen.
> 
> 
> Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass man die letzten 3 Arten mittlerweile zu den heimischen Arten zählen kann.
> Wieviel Jahrunderte will man beispielsweise dem Karpfen denn noch zumuten, um ihm eine erstklassig erfolgreiche Migration zu bescheinigen?



Diese Arten gelten inzwischen als eingebürgert. Der Wels ist sowieso eine heimische Art, die jedoch künstlich verbreitet wird.

Wie erfolgreich der Karpfen ist, wird sich erst zeigen wenn Anpassung und Klimawandel es ihm erlauben, seine ungeheure Fruchtbarkeit auszuleben. Dann bekommt der Begriff  "Verbuttung" eine ganz neue Dimension. 

Hoffentlich kommt es nie so weit. 

Gleich ob eingebürgert oder nicht, er gehört nicht in unsere Gewässer, weil er trotz Migrationstalent einheimische Arten verdrängt.


----------



## antonio (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

ralle migrationstalent würde ich ihn auch nicht nennen, schlicht und einfach künstlich hochgepeppelt, am leben erhalten etc.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Nun, ich kenne zumindest einen Baggersee, in denen Karpfen erfolgreich ablaichen; das ist ausgerechnet einer, in dem ich das gar nicht vermutet hätte (verhältnismässig wenig Kraut, jung & im Vergleich zu deutlich älteren Baggerseen in direkter Nähe auch eher nahrungsarm).
Dass die Bartelträger, vor allem in Massen besetzt, Gewässer auch versauen und andere Arten verdrängen können, hab ich nicht in Abrede gestellt!


----------



## antonio (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

laichen tun sie in vielen gewässer nur aus dem laich wird nix und das ist bisher das glück für die gewässer.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass man die letzten 3 Arten mittlerweile zu den heimischen Arten zählen kann.
> Wieviel Jahrunderte will man beispielsweise dem Karpfen denn noch zumuten, um ihm eine erstklassig erfolgreiche Migration zu bescheinigen?


Ja, heimisch sind die schon - aber trotzdem Neobionten wenn in falsche Gewässertypen und damit falschen Ökosysteme eingebracht. Und das passiert in der deutschen Besatzpolitik eben dauernt.



heineken2003 schrieb:


> /offtopic
> 
> Monsanto... Patente auf Lebewesen... klar als Landwirt hab ich bestimmt null Ahnung davon...
> Wenn den großen Konzernen der Zugang dazu erlaubt wird verschwindet die Biodiversität!



Naja, so simpel ist ds eben nicht. Das Problem liegt mMn eher darin was  als Gentechnik deklariert und damit verpönt ist - und was im Gegensatz  dazu erlaubt ist und damit auch keiner (oder extrem niedriger) Kontrolle  unterliegt.
Kleines Beispiel: Es fällt *nicht* unter Gentechnik sog. "radiation  fields" zu benutzen wobei Pflanzen einfach erhöhter Strahlung  ausgesetzt werden um die Mutationsrate zu erhöhen oder über  Protoplastenfusion EXTREME Eingriffe in das Genom von Pflanzen  vorzunehmen und diese weiter zu vermarkten - ohne dabei überhaupt zu  wissen was man macht.
Auf der anderen Seite fällt es (in D) unter Gentechnik gezielt in  Pflanzengenome einzugreifen, was bedeuten würde, dass man die  Nebenwirkungen oder potentielle andere Gendefekte wesentlich genauer  unter Kontrolle hätte ...
Ich spreche mich nicht für diverse Firmenpolitiken aus, die im In- und Ausland  für Furore sorgen - sondern gegen die deutsche Genpolitik, die einfach  darauf beruht, das Leute entscheiden die anscheinend keinen blassen  Schimmer von der Materie haben.
Selbst erfahrene Greenpeace Mitarbeiter wissen heutzutage schon, dass es  für diverse Verbote in D keine wissenschaftliche Begründung gibt - aber  man kann ja nicht mehr die Seite wechseln, das würde Mitgliederverlust  in der Masse bedeuten. Denn der Großteil der Bevölkerung hat einfach  keine Ahnung davon (Beispiel: "Wie wollen genfreies Essen")
Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich damit angreifen. Falls das so rübergekommen entschuldige bitte.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



antonio schrieb:


> laichen tun sie in vielen gewässer nur aus dem laich wird nix und das ist bisher das glück für die gewässer.
> antonio


Mit "erfolgreich" meinte ich natürlich, dass Jungfische draus geworden sind.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Saibling und Rapfen waren hierzulande auch unbekannt.
Als wir an unserem Rheinabschnitt Biodiversität hatten, 
wurden Angler als "Güllefischer" belächelt.
Die Fangquote war gut. Nur die Meiste Zeit musste Klo-
papier von der Schnur gezupft werden.
Dann kamen verstärkt die Kläranlagen und die Fangquoten sanken.
Seit mehreren Jahren aber tauchen hier am Hochrhein wieder 
mehr Fischarten auf.
Was Pfannenmass hat, frisst der Kormoran.
Petri..., R.J.


----------



## Fabsibo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Das freut mich aber, dass sich hier im Forum mal jemand über diese Besatzmaßnahmen äußert ...

Bei mir im Verein, wird ständig versucht, reine Forellengewässer zu schaffen, doch am Ende sind es dann Hechtgewässer und alle schimpfen auf das bösen Hecht, weil er alle Forellen auffrisst und man keine Fangen kann. Nun wird bei uns sogar in diesen Gewässern das Mindestmaß für Hecht aufgehoben, damit die endlich nicht mehr die Forellen auffressen können und man muss jeden Fisch mitnehmen (mach ich natürlich nicht). Ich finde das total krank :-(...


----------



## grünspan (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hallo Ernie 



> fing ich an, mir über EIN Thema mal wirklich Gedanken zu machen.


Grundsätzlich der richtige Weg. 



> ...und zwar scheint es so, *als ob niemand daran wirklich Anstoss nimmt*,  dass beinahe flächendeckend in Deutschland in geschlossenen Gewässern  und sogar mancherorts auch in Fließgewässern Regenbogenforellen besetzt  werden.


Auch wenn etwas den „Anschein“ erweckt, bestätigt sich oftmals bei  objektiver Beurteilung/Kenntnissen eine pauschale Annahme nicht. 
Deshalb ist auch eine pauschale Annahme oder Aussage, oftmals, falsch  und wird vielen engagierten Gruppen nicht gerecht.(Auch in Kreisen der  Anglerschaft, Vereinen, Verbänden, Fischerei, Landesregierungen usw.) 

Das sich über Jahrzehnte auch und besonders aus Ermangelung an Wissen,  Erkenntnissen, Interessenlagen, Erfahrungen oder Umweltentwicklungen  heraus (Studien in DE sind ja eher dünn gesät und verweisen oftmals in  Auszügen nur auf andere Studien unterschiedlichster Länder) eine  insgesamt bedenkliche Situation entstanden ist bestreitet kaum jemand. 
Für diese Entwicklung aber ausschließlich oder zum großen Teil, Angler,  Verbände, Fischer usw. verantwortlich zu machen, wird dem gesamt Gebilde,  grundsätzliche Ursachen – heutiges Ergebnis nicht gerecht. 



> Nicht falsch verstehen - ich fange & esse selber ganz gerne  Regenbogenforellen - meistens allerdings im "ForellenPuff"


Du gibst eine Aussage ab, relativierst dann schnell auf „Forellenpuff“,  kritisierst aber Fischzucht usw. 
Genau das eine, ermöglicht dir erst das andere! 
Und auch aus nicht wenigen dieser „Forellenpuffs“ entweicht ein Teil an  den kritisierten Fischarten in offene Gewässer, je nach Lage und Anbindung. 
Korrekterweise müsstest du auf Fangen und Verspeisen dieser Arten völlig  verzichten,  oder diese Entwicklung nicht kritisieren und dagegen agieren. 
Ist nicht überzeugend wenn man auf einer Art nutzt, an anderer Stelle aber kritisiert.
Ansonsten könnte man den Vergleich zum „Glashaus“ ziehen und nicht  stringent in deinen Aussagen. 



> Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr darüber denkt.


Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen jeden Besatz nicht „heimischer“ Arten. Egal  ob abgeschlossenes oder offenes Gewässer. Wie definiert man eigentlich heimisch? 
Ich bin aber grundsätzlich auch gegen Besatz bestimmter Fischarten in  „jungfräuliche“ Gewässer. 
Egal ob heimisch. Denn auch durch den Besatz mit heimischen Fischarten  erzeugen wir ein völlig unnatürliches Gebilde. Zugeschnitten auf das  Wunschdenken von Naturschützern oder einer Gruppe von Anglern. 
Korrekterweise dürfte man überhaupt nicht eingreifen sondern ein  Gewässer ob künstlich entstanden oder nicht sich selber entwickeln lassen. 
Alles andere wäre dann vom Grundsatz her, eine künstlich erschaffene  Flora und Fauna. 
Auch die Begründung, Schaffung von neuen Lebensräumen bedrohter Arten,  ist eigentlich ein falscher Ansatz. Man bräuchte „lediglich“ den realen  Lebensraum wieder in einen annähernd ursprünglichen versetzen. 
Ist aber aus vielen Gründen oftmals nicht mehr möglich. Aber da wo doch  der einzig richtige Ansatz. 
Wenn man es völlig objektiv betrachtet merkt man schnell das  Entwicklung, Ursachen, (Re)aktionen nicht einfach pauschal zu trennen sind. 
Eine Stigmatisierung ist aber auch falsch, wird dem Gesamtgebilde nicht  gerecht. 
Ist aber einfach. 
Das nur zu meinen grundsätzlichen Gedanken. 
Zum Thema Refo, Bedrohung  und Besatz später mehr.


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hier stehen ja viele Positive vorschläge(dat mein ich ernst).




Aber:
Nun müssen wir das nur unseren Mitgliedern/Kollegen beibringen meistens die leute die seit 1860 im Verein sind,und auch noch Ämter inne haben und seit 1860 ihre feste Vereinsstrategie fahren gerade was Besatz betrifft.

Das ist seit 50 Jahren so,und dann hat das so zu bleiben........|rolleyes


Nen Vorstand erklären das er seit 50 Jahren falsch besetzt erfreut sich ungemeiner beliebtheit bei der Vorstandssitzung,ganz zu schweigen was erst auf der JHV los ist wenn das thema aufn tisch kommt.

Sollte dann die Mehrheit dafür sein keine Forellen Carps Zander.......mehr zu besetzten,müssen wir nur die kommenden Austritte auffangen in dem wir Beiträge für die übrigen verbliebenen Mitglieder erhöhen.

Sollte das auf lange sicht nicht funktionieren könnte es sein das der Verein langsam ausstirbt,weil niemand will in einem Verein sein wo man auf Dauer nix fängt.

Dafür freuen sich andere Vereine Pächter...über mehr und neuen zulauf,das erhöht nun da Angeldruck und co.was auf dauer mehr Besatz bedeuten muss,damit auch da die Mitglieder auf lange Sicht nicht weglaufen.

Teufelskreislauf.



Weiter machen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

so als randbemerkung vielleicht nicht schlecht:
Die Turbo-Evolution der Königslachse


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



grünspan schrieb:


> Ich bin aber grundsätzlich auch gegen Besatz bestimmter Fischarten in  „jungfräuliche“ Gewässer.
> Egal ob heimisch. Denn auch durch den Besatz mit heimischen Fischarten  erzeugen wir ein völlig unnatürliches Gebilde. Zugeschnitten auf das  Wunschdenken von Naturschützern oder einer Gruppe von Anglern.
> Korrekterweise dürfte man überhaupt nicht eingreifen sondern ein  Gewässer ob künstlich entstanden oder nicht sich selber entwickeln lassen.
> Alles andere wäre dann vom Grundsatz her, eine künstlich erschaffene  Flora und Fauna.
> Auch die Begründung, Schaffung von neuen Lebensräumen bedrohter Arten,  ist eigentlich ein falscher Ansatz. Man bräuchte „lediglich“ den realen  Lebensraum wieder in einen annähernd ursprünglichen versetzen.



Wunderbares Wunschdenken. Wunderbar, weil von vielen Naturschützern beklatscht und leider auch sehr oft praktiziert. Von anderen, ernsthaften Naturschützern, bejammert und beklagt.

Merke, wir leben in uralten Kulturlandschaften. Das gilt auch für die Unterwasserwelt. Urwälder, -gewässer, -gebiete, kann man in Deutschland an einer Hand abzählen. 

Die Natur sich selbst überlassen bedeutet, Gebiete den stärksten Arten und den Neobioten zu überlassen. Artenvielfalt kann so nicht entstehen. Das automatische Besiedeln neuer Lebensräume durch seltene Arten funktioniert auch nur sehr begrenzt, da diese meist in ökologischen Inseln leben und ein Übersiedeln in neue Lebensräume oft unmöglich ist. 

Die Ideologie ist aber beliebt, auch bei vielen Naturschützern, weil einfach und mühelos. Man muss nichts tun, muss nicht arbeiten. 

Unsere Aufgabe soll nicht sein, auf das Wunder der natürlichen Biodiversität zu warten, welches sich nicht einstellen wird, solange es Zivilisation im heutigen Ausmaß gibt. Unsere Aufgabe sollte sein, die uralten Kulturlandschaften und -gewässer zu erhalten oder wieder herzustellen. Ausschließlich dem verdanken wir die Artenvielfalt vor Beginn der intensiven Land-, Forst, und Wasserwirtschaft. 
Dazu gehört untrennbar die sanfte Nutzung durch den Menschen. Dazu gehört,den Menschen nicht aus der Natur auszusperren,sondern ihn einzubeziehen.
Dazu gehört es, Hürden abzubauen um den Menschen einen möglichst einfachen und intensiven Zugang zur Natur zu gewährleisten.
Die Angelfischerei ist dafür ein wunderbares Instrument, dass aber von Fachleuten gestimmt gehört. Dazu gehört auch, diese abgrundtief dämliche Entnahmepflicht zu verbannen, die nichtsnutzige Prüfung abzuschaffen und den Tierschutz aus der freien Natur zu verbannen, wo er nullkommanix zu suchen hat. Dazu gehört, zu unterbinden dass jeder Hinterhofverein in Gewässern besatzstümpern kann wie er möchte, dass wenige, aber sinnvolle Regeln mit ausschließlichem Focus auf den Erhalt bzw. die Wiederherstellung einer gesunden Artenzusammensetzung festgelegt werden, sowie konsequente Kontrollen uns ggfs. Sanktionen.


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Jose schrieb:


> so als randbemerkung vielleicht nicht schlecht:
> Die Turbo-Evolution der Königslachse


Interessant und auch logisch ... 
Evolution verläuft erfahrungsgemäß in recht großen Zeiträumen ab, da es sich ja um ein Zusammenspiel von Art und Umwelt handelt - wird nun aber die Umwelt extrem schnell verändert, muss (oder besser kann) auch die genetische Anpassung in kürzerer Zeit erfolgen. Ein weiteres Argument das bekräftigt, dass man einfach nicht vorhersagen kann was bei nach der Einbringung ökosystem-fremder Populationen geschieht.
(Dazu gibt es auch ne Menge interessanter Experimente - allerdings eher mikrobiologisch, da kürzere Generationszeiten das Beobachten von Evolution schon extrem erleichtern)


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Was ist den Naturschutz?
zu Max von Bornes Zeiten hat man Sonnenbarsch und Co in Europäische Gewässer entlassen und meine etwas gutes getan zu haben.
Ob der derzeitige Konsevismus das Mittel der Wahl ist mag ich auch bezweifeln. Schaut in eure Vorgärten und reisst alles raus was nicht heimisch ist, andererseits macht man einen Fremdvogel zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 der in wenigen Jahren ganze Fischarten ausgerottet hat.
Die Strategie der Natur ist Vermehrung der eigenen Art und zum Teil über den Weitertransport durch andere Tiere-der Mensch schleppt die Regenbogenforelle an, die Biene Milben.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Deutschland ist eine Kuturlandschaft.
Stellt euch mal ein Leben ohne Getreide und Viehzucht vor, keine halbe Million Menschen könnten so in Deutschland leben.

So ist es auch im Wasser,
streicht mal den Karpfen, Zander, Wels , Rapfen, die Regenbogenforelle und den Aal in Gewässern ohne Ablauf von den Besatzfischen.

Dann streicht noch, die verzweifelten Versuche Arten wiederanzusiedeln die eigendlich überhaupt keinen vollständigen Lebensraum mehr haben.
Wie Lachs, Meerforelle, Stör, u.s.w.

Bleiben würden nur wenige Arten.
Die aber würde man wohl kaum besetzen müssen.
Ach ja, wir wollen sicher nur abschöpfen was in der Natur über ist.
Äää...in der Natur ist nichts wirklich über.

Nun fragt mal, wer denn dann noch fischen wollte. 
Ich denke wenige.

Pachtpreise, Wert der Gewässer, dass Interesse an den Gewässern, all das wäre schnell erloschen.


Stellt euch mal so einen sauberen Baggersee vor!
(Nachtrag, um 20 ha Fangmengen je Jahr)
10 -50 Hechte, einige hundert Barsche und Weißfische + eventuell einige Schleien.

Besetzt könnte aber auch so aussehen:
50 Forellen, 40 Hechte, 10 Zander, 3 Welse, 30 Aale, 25 Karpfen, einige Andere Arten(z.B Quappen) und einige Hundert Barsche und Weißfische.
Das ist sicher noch nicht so viel das das Gewässer groß geschädigt wird, sondern ziehlt auf die Produktionskraft ab.
Produziert wird Freizeitwert und einige Fische mehr.

Bei den üblichen Massenbesatz, streuben sich mir aber die Haare.

Wir leben in Deutschland, selbst Naturschützer sind da scheinbar mehr Realisten als manche Angler.
Es werden Heidegebiete geschützt, entstanden durch Abholzung.
Obstwiesen werden angelegt und Almen und Niederungen beweidet damit sie nicht verbuschen, alles im Sinne des Naturschutzes.
Weil das eben seit Jahrhunderten so ist und sich nicht weiter verändern soll.
Das ist auch der Sinn vom Landschaftsschutz, eben diese von Menschen geschaffene Landschaft für Menschen zu erhalten. 
Der Karpfen ist seit 1000 Jahren mit dabei, etwa so lange wie der Wein. 

Nehmt euch mal ein Buch und verbannt mal alles was nicht heimisch ist aus Garten und Küche, viel bleibt da dann nicht.
Ach ja, der Tauwurm aus dem Angelladen ist es nicht der aus Kanada ? 

Zurück zur R.Forelle
Ich denke nicht, dass einzelne Forellen in einem sehr sauberen See gleich so schlimm sind.
Die werden nicht alt, sind saudumm, vermehren sich nicht und schmecken.
Nur mehr als das Sahnehäuptchen beim Fang müß es eben auch nicht sein.
So ein Gewässer bringt sonst kaum Fische, einige Spassfische und alle sind zufrieden.

Was die Fließgewässer angeht, werden doch viele Flüsschen
bewirtschaftet wie ein F.P, na ich hoffe der Kormoran bekommt das in den Griff.|bigeyes
R.F sind dort oft das kurzfristiege Problem, wer aber kann sicher bestimmen ob B.F der Äschen nicht ein völlig fremder Stamm sind, wenn der Besatzgeliefert wird.
Das ergiebt dann langfristiege Probleme.
Am besten wären also Biotopverbesserungen oder den heimischen Fisch selbst nachzuziehen.

Was ist richtig, was ist falsch?
Ist wohl nur im Einzelfall zu entscheiden, sicher ist aber auch hier, "Die Menge macht das Gift"

Es sind viele gute Ansätze zur Bewirtschaftung möglich.
Fischmenge, Freizeitwert, Artenschutz, Landschafts oder Naturschutz um nur einige zu nennen.
Als Angler versuche ich den kleinstmöglichen Schaden in der Natur zu hinterlassen.
Als Bewirtschafter, den Schaden durch Angler gering zu halten. (bei maximalen Freizeitwert)
Sicher sehr zweischneidig, die Sache.
Egal wie, alles hat eben Auswirkungen und angeln ist immer auch ein Eingriff.
Aber nur so kann man den Wert der Gewässer erhalten.
Was keinen Wert besitzt, hat keinen Schutz.
Oder, wo keiner angelt kann man alles reinschütten.

@ Ralle
Viel weiter oben, ging es um Hecht, Zander und Eintrag.
Der Verband will sicherlich die Folgen des Eintrages verringern, darum Hechtbesatz und Abfischen der Weißfische.
Ich denke der Verfasser, hat es ledigich so missverstanden , dass so der Eintrag vermindert werden sollte.

Was soll daran falsch sein, das ist der einfachste, billigste, und vernünftigste Schritt denn ein Bewirtschafter schnell mal machen kann.
Aber ich weiß schon, Du traust den Anglern ja einen größeren Eingriff in die Bestände der Raubfische, mit der Rute nicht zu.
Ich schon..:c


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ein das Thema ist ein sehr heißes Eisen...

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Ansicht, daß ein Besatz in natürlichen Gewässern eigentlich ganz unterbleiben sollte, es sei denn es geht darum, geschwächte oder ganz verschwundene Bestände wiederaufzubauen.

Entnommen werden dürfte dann, wie bei der Jagd, nur der natürliche Zuwachs.

Allerdings leben wir nicht in einem Nationalpark...
Hätte der Mensch nicht massiv in die Natur eingegriffen, dann Wäre Deutschland, fast flächendeckend, ein einziger großer Buchenwald...

Wir haben, seit Beginn der Menscheitsgeschichte, alles daran gesetzt, die Natur unseren Bedürfnissen anzupassen.

Und so ist es eben auch mit unseren Gewässern!

Die Besatzmaßnahmen werden von den Beiträgen der Mitglieder bezahlt. 
Und wer zahlt, schafft an!

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, daß, verzeiht mir meine Gehässigkeit, 90% der Angler nicht angeln können!

Das ist aber in keinster Weise despektierlich gemeint!
Es sind ganz einfach Menschen, die es genießen, ein paar Mal, bei schönem Wetter versteht sich, in der Natur zu sein um eine Angel ins Wasser zu halten.
Dabei wollen sie aber auch immer wieder mal was fangen.
Ist doch nur verständlich, oder?

Und dann gibt es die "echten" Angler:
Sie gehen sooft sie die Zeit dafür finden ans Wasser, scheuen kein schlechtes Wetter, machen sich Gedanken wo sie wann welche Montage auslegen...
Satzkarpfen oder -forellen zu fangen ist, gerade nach der Schonzeit, ja auch mal lustig, aber sie suchen die Herausforderung...

Erkennt sich hier jemand nicht wieder?
Wohl kaum, oder?

:mEs sind nämlich auch diejenigen Angler, die sich über die Bestände Gedanken machen und nichts besseres zu tun haben, als in Internetforen über Besatzpolitik diskutieren...

In meinen Verein treibt diese Besatzpolitik besonders schöne Stilblüten:
Da werden in ein Gewässer von 10x200 Meter schon mal 40 (in Worten: Vierzig) maßige Hechte (>60cm bis 1m) gesetzt...#q
Die Rückfangquote liegt dann bei ca. 100%...

Trotzdem wird der Vorstand z.T. scharf angegriffen, "Weil nicht ordentlich gesetzt wurde und man ja gar nichts mehr fängt!"#c
(Zu meiner Ehrenrettung:
Ich bin erst seit vorletzten Jahr in dem Verein.
In den zehn Jahre davor hab ich nur an Naturgewässern gefischt.
Aber die Gewässer liegen 3-10 Minuten von meinem zu Hause und ich war nach meinem Umzug froh, überhaut eine Angelmöglichkeit zu haben...
Außerdem gibt es eine wunderbare Flußstrecke (die wir uns, ca. zu zehnt (bei ca.250 Mitgliedern teilen...))

Was soll ich sagen?
Ich fang mich dumm und dämlich...
Konnte mehrere PBs und Vereinsrekorde aufstellen.
Aber ich zwar sicher kein schlechter aber, auch kein wirklich guter Angler.
Ich beschäfige mich nur intensiv damit und bin 5-6 mal die Woche am Wasser...
Deswegen fange ich.
Genauso wie die paar anderen, die das Hobby mit echter Leidenschaft betreiben.

Wir fangen unsere Fische auch nachdem die gesetzten (nach wenigen Tagen) rausgefangen oder verblitzt sind.
Wir ärgern uns über die Unsummen, die für die "Puff-Fische" draufgehen und rechnen uns gegenseitig vor, wie viele Setzlinge, für das gleiche Geld, wie viele Fische in der gleichen Größe produzieren würden...

Aber, so ärgerlich das auch sein mag:
Die vielen Angler, die sich Ihren Satzkarpfen hart "erkämpfen" müssen, haben genauso Ihr Recht auf ihr Hobby.
Sie zahlen die gleichen Beiträge wie die, wir!
Damit finanzieren sie auch die Pacht, die sonst, auf die wenigen ernsthaften Angler umgelegt, unerschwinglich wäre...
Und erst ihre Masse gibt unserer Lobby das bisschen Kraft, das sie hat...

Deshalb kann ich damit leben, wenn kleinere, künstliche geschlossene Gewässer mit Spaßfischen vollgekippt werden!

Laßt Ihnen doch die Spaß!

Allerdings darf so etwas nicht in Naturgewässern stattfinden. Vor allem nicht, wenn diese an andere Gewässer Anschluß haben.

Ich bin über unsere "Vereinspuffs" froh:
Sie halten nicht nur Lobby und Vereinskasse am leben, sondern auch die Sonntagsangler von den Interessanten Gewässern fern...|supergri

Grüße 
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@ Nachtschwärmer #6

einzig der Vergleich zu Jagt hinkt.
Da ist nur so viel über, weil Bär, Wolf, Luchs, und Wildkatze flächendeckend fehlen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist eine Kuturlandschaft.
> Stellt euch mal ein Leben ohne Getreide und Viehzucht vor, keine halbe Million Menschen könnten so in Deutschland leben.
> 
> So ist es auch im Wasser,
> ...



Ob Angler durch den Fang einen Einfluss auf die Fischbestände haben, ist alleine durch die Größe des Gewässers bedingt. Je größer ein Gewässer, um so geringer die Auswirkungen. Einen Forellenbach leer zu fischen geht, eine Talsperre oder einen großen Strom mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Auch nicht wenn alle 5 Meter Tag und Nacht ein Angler steht.

Und auch die Ableitung des Fischbestandes aus den Fängen der Angler ist absoluter Humbug. Ich hab mehr als einmal gesehen wie kleinere Gewässer abgelassen wurden, in denen "kaum noch Fisch" sein sollte. Und dann waren nicht genug Transportkübel da. Auch Aktionen, wo durch das ablassen die "verdammten Hechte" raus sollten. Und es war nicht ein einziger Hecht darin, dafür aber jede Menge andere Arten, die vermeintlich vom Hecht weggefressen wurden. 

Es gibt keinen unzuverlässigeren Parameter, als die Meinungen der Angler.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

bei all diesen Überlegungen zum Zurück natürlichen Fischbestand, stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen.

A) zu welchem Zeitpunkt und Zustand wollen wir eigentlich zurück, wenn wir wollen?
Vor rund 1000 Jahren war hier kaum einer zugange
Die Jahre danach waren von zunehmender Wasserverschmutzung geprägt. An einen sich in meiner dichtbesiedelten Gegend selbständig erhaltetenden Fischbestand unter gegenwärtigen Regelungen zur Beanglung glaube ich nicht, Nur will ich mich einschränken? ( ich haue wahrlich nicht alles aufn Kopp) Und will ich eigentlich Plötzen stippen, wo Hecht mehr Spaß bringt?  Zander vielleicht besser schmeckt, Nö|supergri
B) für welche Gewässer, für alle?
ich tu mich eigentlich schwer hier bei mir festzulegen , was ist bitte ein natürliches Gewässer ist ( wenn ich die Fließgewässer mal weglasse)
Die Teiche / Seen wurden künstlich angelegt, teilweise zur Fischzucht, teilweise Restlöcher von irgendeiner industriellen Nutzung,Talsperren zu diversen Zwecken, sind das natürliche Gewässer? Warum soll der Fischbestand sich nicht auch am Nutzer orientieren.
Die Einwanderung von Fremdfischen ist eh kaum aufzuhalten.
Ich hab hier ein 3 ha Gewässer mit einem (wunderbaren ) sich selbsterhaltenden Bestand von Katzenwelsen, klasse

Zur RF kann ich nur sagen, die wird man nicht verbannen. Da gibts genügend Fischzüchter und Esser, die nicht darauf verzichten. Jedes Hochwasser spülz sie in die Fließgewässer.
Brauche ich nur 100 m laufen und mich auf die Brücke mitten in der Stadt stellen, kann ich die wunderbar beobachten.
Angeln?, muss mal mit der Abt Liegenschaften reden#h

Wie gesagt , waren Fargen und Überlegungen, bin mit dem Thema für mich nicht durch.

Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Nee schon klar, einzelne Angler können ein Kleingewässer verändern, aber viele Angler wegen der Gewässergröße nichts bewirken.
Klingt wie der Fischreichtum der Meere ist nicht zu überfischen.
Ralle, das ist Selbstbetrug , oder eine Ausrede.

Aber das ist halt alles auch Meinungssache.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nee schon klar, einzelne Angler können ein Kleingewässer verändern, aber viele Angler wegen der Gewässergröße nichts bewirken.
> Klingt wie der Fischreichtum der Meere ist nicht zu überfischen.
> Ralle, das ist Selbstbetrug , oder eine Ausrede.
> 
> Aber das ist halt alles auch Meinungssache.



Die Meere werden nicht von Anglern überfischt. Und selbstverständlich könnten große Gewässer durch kommerzielle Netzfischerei überfischt werden.

Aber es geht um den Fang mit der Angelrute. Und damit kann man einen kleinen Bach auch alleine schädigen. Kleinere und mittlere Gewässer können durch erheblichen Angeldruck vieler ebenfalls geschädigt werden. Bei großen Gewässern ist das schlichtweg unmöglich.


----------



## Andreas25 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Einwanderung von Fremdfischen ist eh kaum aufzuhalten.
> Ich hab hier ein 3 ha Gewässer mit einem (wunderbaren ) sich selbsterhaltenden Bestand von Katzenwelsen, klasse.



Die Einwanderung fremder Fischarten ist sicher nicht mehr zu stoppen. Das ist aber kein Argument dafür sie auch noch durch Besatz mit zu fördern. Ein gutes Beispiel ist dabei sind genau der Katzenwels oder die regenbogenforelle. Beides Fischarten aus Nordamerika die es ohne absichtliche menschliche Hilfe nie nach Europa geschafft hätten. Genau das selbe beim Karpfen. Ohne ständigen massenhaften Nachbesatz hätte der auf Dauer kaum eine Chance und alle Negativen Auswirkungen die dieses Tier mit sich bringt wären Geschichte. Um nochmal auf die Katzenwelse zurückzukommen. Bei dem was ich hier im Board schon gelesen habe und von Bekannten gehört könnte es sein das du den Tag an dem du die besetzt hast noch verfluchst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bei all diesen Überlegungen zum Zurück natürlichen Fischbestand, stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen.
> 
> A) zu welchem Zeitpunkt und Zustand wollen wir eigentlich zurück, wenn wir wollen?
> 
> ...



Rein von der Logik her kann man natürlich sagen, was störts die Natur, wenn in einem abgeschlossenen Tümpel irgendwo in der Wallachei Schwarzbarsche rumschwimen.
Das toppe ich noch und sage, in einem Tümpel, das extra nur deswegen angelegt wurde und der gar nicht existieren würde, hatte der Erbauer nicht den Wunsch nach Schwarzbarschen gehabt. Ob der Tümpel also nun gar nicht da wäre, oder unnatürlich besetzt, ist doch Wumpe.

Nee, isses nicht.

Wer hat denn das Recht, einen Schwarzbarschtümpel anzulegen? Jeder? Nur der Vernünftige? Nur Busfahrer?

Es gibt halt keine Grenze, kein Kriterium. Und deshalb schwimmen dann bald Schwarzbarsche nicht nur in extra gebuddelten Tümpeln rum, sondern auch in anderen Gewässern. 

Was hier gar nicht richtig zur Geltung kommt, ist was ganz anderes.

Die Art und Weise wie wir sehr oft mit unseren Gewässern umgehen, entspricht ganz sicher nicht dem, was man als natürlich bezeichnen kann. Ich glaub darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren.

Wir als Angler sehen das relativ gelassen, werden getrieben von unseren Wünschen und Vorstellungen. 

Dem Naturschutz fehlt aber jegliches Verständnis für Auswüchse aus Angelleidenschaft.
Die sind nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert und wissen genau um die Entwicklung, gibt man die Bewirtschaftung in Anglerhände. 
Und genau darum wollen einige auch, das Angler vom Gewässer verschwinden. Da geht es nicht um Tierschutz und C&R, das hat im Naturschutz keine Bedeutung. Die stört weniger das Angeln, als vielmehr das, was Angler in einem Gewässer anrichten. 

Und wenn wir da nicht bald die Kurve kriegen, werden wir von immer mehr Gewässern ausgeschlossen. 

Drum predige ich ja immer wieder den dilletantischen Umgang vieler Verbände mit dem Thema Naturschutz und die Sorglosigkeit vieler Angler.


----------



## Steinadler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hallo, 

ohne jetzt die ganzen seiten gelesen zu haben, mal etwas das ich ganz und gar nicht verstehe und wo auch ich denke, dass man anfangen sollte über sinn und unsinn der besatzmaßnahmen nach zu denken! 

bei uns im wald gibt es einige kleine löschteiche und tümpel. der zuständige förster ist im letzten jahr auf die grandiose idee gekommen diese mit fischen zu besetzen und ein "natürliches" Ökosystem einzurichten (ob man fische überhaupt in einem natürlichen ökosystem generell braucht sei dabei mal außen vor). nun denkt man also es werden karauschen, rotfedern, schleien oder vllt auch ein hecht besetzt aaaaaaaaber falsch gedacht. die tümpel  wurden bis oben hin mit refo´s befüllt#d


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ralle, 
danke , da haste mir ja ein Ding gebraten:m
Wenn ich den Naturschutzgedanke bis zu Ende denke, muss ich den Mensch abschaffen:g
Ich hab ja nun wirklich nichts gegen Naturschutz, nur ich will Angeln ( und einiges mehr, naja) da bin ich stur. Ich kann mir sicher vorstellen, dass das mit selbsterhaltenden Fischbeständen irgendwo in Brandenburg/ Meck-pom klappt.
Hier nicht, also bleibt es bei Besatz. Ich sehe mich auch in Bezug auf Angeln eher als Naturnutzer als Schützer, ich lass jetzt mal Gedanken zu Angelverbänden/ Vereinen weg.
Mir hat sich nie erschlossen, wie ich mit Angeln die Fische schütze.
Nun brauche ich nicht wirklich eingeschleppte Fische, eine Bachforelle sieht viel besser aus:l
Dass man den Zustand an dafür tauglichen Gewässern wieder herstellen kann, ist sicher möglich. Ob Erhalten- da ist der Angler ja nun doch nur eine handelnde Person, das glaube ich auf Dauer nicht. Eben weil sich die Natur auch ohne unser zutun schon verändert hat und weiter verändern wird und der Mensch / Angler der Natur noch hilfreich unter die Arme greift ( durch immer engere verflechtung).
Bis jetzt haben wir doch nur Glück gehabt, dass sich die Viecher, nicht nur Fische, bei uns einfach aufgrund der natürlichen Gegebenheiten nicht vermehren.
Ich habe mal einen Bereicht gesehen zu entkommenen oder freigelassen Phytons in Florida, die sich da mittlerweile wunderbar vermehren und gut Abwachsen, nur eben keine nat. Feinde haben.
Zander und Hecht meinte ich als Aufzählung, ich will sie nicht zwangsläufug in einem Gewässer haben ( wenn die Gewässer nicht zu weit auseinander liegen|supergri)

Gruß A.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Bereicht gesehen zu entkommenen oder freigelassen Phytons in Florida, die sich da mittlerweile wunderbar vermehren und gut Abwachsen, nur eben keine nat. Feinde haben.



Ist mit den Zwergwelsen in einigen Gewässern von Südbrandenburg genauso.Müssen zwar teilweise alle entnommen werden,ist dennoch ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen.

Bestes Beispiel wie sicher doch Gewässer sind habt ihr hier:  http://www.lav-bdg.de/usr_files/4_Anordnung-Streifenbarsch.pdf

sollte Klimaerwärmung etc.mal eine natürliche Vermehrung des Karpfens ermöglichen...könnt ihr den Streifenbarsch durch den Karpfen ersetzen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ist mit den Zwergwelsen in einigen Gewässern von Südbrandenburg genauso.Müssen zwar teilweise alle entnommen werden,ist dennoch ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel wie sicher doch Gewässer sind habt ihr hier:  http://www.lav-bdg.de/usr_files/4_Anordnung-Streifenbarsch.pdf
> 
> ...



guckt mal was in den usa passiert ist mit den eingeschleppten karpfen, oder schlangenkopffischen etc.

antonio


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ach antonio da brauchste nur zum Rhein gehen da kannste Guppys Senken.

Vor einigen Jahren hat mal irgend jemand sein Guppybestand entsorgt,der hat sich bis heute Super entwickelt,nur die Farben sind nicht so pralle wie bei gekauften.

So hat der Rhein heute mancherorts stabile Guppystämme.

Wir Menschen passen uns an,Tiere tun nix anderes.


#h


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

allem einerseits andererseits zum trotz:
ist eine frage der entscheidung, nicht der details.

will einer naturgemäßes biotop, kommen refos & sonstige spaßfische direkt auf den grill.

will einer "fisch", dann immer rein damit, die refo, den schwarzbarsch,  den soundso.

ein ende der heuchelei wäre schon schön - und die pfauenfeder C&R, die könnte man sich dann auch ganz ungeniert dahin stecken, wo sie heute schon getragen wird. ist die senkrechte rückwärtige spalte.

also her mit den refos - zum teufel mit der bafo


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

|bigeyes ;+ |supergri 

|muahah:

#6

|schild-g
Ich geh schon mal Popcorn holen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Mal ne andere Frage: Was fehlt der Refo eigentlich hier zum erfolgreichen Laichen, was sie woanders hat?


----------



## Andreas25 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Was fehlt der Refo eigentlich hier zum erfolgreichen Laichen, was sie woanders hat?



Refos stellen einfach sehr hohe Ansprüche an ihr Laichhabitat. Sie braucht wie die Bachforelle sehr saubere und tiefgehende Kiesbänke damit der Laich immer ausreichend mit Sauerstoff versorgt ist. Im Unterschied zur Bachforelle sind die Eier der Regenbogenforelle zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung sehr Erschütterungsempfindlich. Die Regenbogenforelle laicht genau wie die Bachforelle vom Spätherbst bis ungefähr März. Genau in dieser Zeit gibt es durch Regenfälle und Schneeschmelze ständig Hochwasser. Dadurch entstehen Verschiebungen in den Kiesbänken in denen die rebo Eier liegen. Aufgrund ihrer Erschütterungsempfindlichkeit überleben sie das nicht. Regenbogenforellen brauchen Gewässer in denen es bis zur Schneeschmelze im Frühjahr keine Hochwasser gibt, denn erst dann ist der Laich so weit Entwickelt das er starke Erschütterungen überlebt. Solche Bedingengen gibt es in Deutschland nur selten. Perfekt entwickeln sich Regenbogenforellen in winterwarmen, Abflussstabilen von Grundwasser gespeisten Strömen. Solche Bedingengen findet sie in Nordamerika z. B im Madison River wieder. Gibt aber auch einzelne natürliche Bestände in Österreich und Deutschland|rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle,
> danke , da haste mir ja ein Ding gebraten:m
> Wenn ich den Naturschutzgedanke bis zu Ende denke, muss ich den Mensch abschaffen:g
> Ich hab ja nun wirklich nichts gegen Naturschutz, nur ich will Angeln ( und einiges mehr, naja) da bin ich stur.
> ...



Richtig. Wir hatten in einigen Fällen Glück. In anderen, wie z.B. den verschiedenen Grundelarten, der Wollhandkrabbe und vielen Kleinlebewesen leider nicht. Mit katastrophalen Folgen. Und bei jeder eingeschleppten Art dreht sich das Roulette neu und keiner kann sagen, wo die Kugel liegenbleibt.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Naja - dann warten wir mal ab, welche "Spaßfische", die hier in unserem Land eigentlich nix zu suchen haben, noch so "kommen" werden.

Ich wurde ja schon übelst angegangen, als ich mir nur den Hinweis erlaubte, dass der Wels im Rhein in NRW kein Mindestmaß mehr hat und man nun auch JEDEN mitnehmen & verzehren kann, wenn man das denn möchte...!

Die "Wels-Fans" scheinen beinahe ähnlich extrem zu sein, wie die "Carphunter", die auch sofort jeden steinigen, der mal einen Karpfen zum Verzehr entnimmt...;(((.

We´ll see.

Drollig finde ich jedoch die Leute, die vom "richtigen" Angeln - im Gegensatz zum "Puffangeln" reden und DANN ihre Regenbogenforellen an diversen Talsperren fangen und meinen, das sei dann "richtiges" Angeln!

|supergri

Nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht gehört im Grunde genommen nur der Aal als Glasaal (in dafür geeigneten Gewässern!!!) besetzt, weil wir Menschen dem die Chancen auf eine natürliche Fortpflanzung nahezu genommen haben - aber dadurch werden wir das Aussterben des europäischen Aals wohl auch leider nicht mehr aufhalten können.

Allerdings finde ich "unnatürlichen" Aalbesatz hierzulande immer noch besser, als den Franzosen, Spaniern & Asiaten alle Glasaale für´s fritieren zu überlassen!



...zudem ist der Aal hier wenigstens heimisch.

Ernie


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Was fehlt der Refo eigentlich hier zum erfolgreichen Laichen, was sie woanders hat?


Vor allem fertile Elterntiere... :g


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Vor allem fertile Elterntiere... :g


 
:m

Fischimpotenz pur!!!

Pellet-Bomber bringen´s nicht!...da wurden halt´ alle Kräfte & Säfte in die schnelle Fleischproduktion gezüchtet!!!

E.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

In der Zeit der Globalisierung ist der echte Naturschutz leider auf den Altar des Kommerzes geopfert worden. 
Der Container aus China bringt nicht nur Waren ,sondern auch diverse Tiere und Pflanzen-Wassertiere sind natürlich schwerer weiterzubringen, aber geschehen bei der Schwarzmundgrundel am NOK.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Fischimpotenz pur!!!
> 
> ...


 
Haustiere die schon über viele Generationen, keine natürliche Vermehrung mehr hatten.
Dann werden die Eier auch noch oft behandelt, Rogner wachsen eben schneller.
Die wissen kaum noch wie es selbst geht...
Laichzeit ist auch deutlich später, fast schon im Frühjahr.
In der Natur kaum noch lebensfähig.
Aber es stimmt, sie könnten sich anpassen.
Das aber etwas geschehen kann, was 100 Jahre nicht geschah ist unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn man so etwas in Betracht zieht, ist fast alles möglich.

Ich denke die unkontrollierte Ausbreitung ist nicht so das Thema.
Eher die Folgen des Besatzes.
Oder, ob eine Fremdart überhaupt gehalten werden darf, wenn nicht sichergestellt ist das sie nicht freikommen können.


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Vor allem fertile Elterntiere... :g



Und wie vermehren dann die Züchter ihre Fische|kopfkrat?
Liegt das daran, daß die künstlich abgestreift werden, was in freien Gewässer ja etwas schwierig sein dürfte|supergri?


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Haustiere die schon über viele Generationen, keine natürliche Vermehrung mehr hatten.
> Dann werden die Eier auch noch oft behandelt, Rogner wachsen eben schneller.
> Die wissen kaum noch wie es selbst geht...
> Laichzeit ist auch deutlich später, fast schon im Frühjahr.
> ...


 

Für die Evolution sind 100 Jahre nur ein Wimpernschlag...


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und wie vermehren dann die Züchter ihre Fische|kopfkrat?
> Liegt das daran, daß die künstlich abgestreift werden, was in freien Gewässer ja etwas schwierig sein dürfte|supergri?



Richtig, das garantiert den Züchter auch das nur ausgewählte Elterntiere sich vermehren dürfen-der Rest bring Forellenkaviar.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und wie vermehren dann die Züchter ihre Fische|kopfkrat?


Durch spezielle Haltung von fertilen Elternstämmen und Hormongabe. Die meisten der Nachkommen sind steril, damit sie besser abwachsen (und somit kein Protein verschwenden). Wirkliche Züchter gibt es ohnehin nicht sehr viele - die meisten sind reine Mastbetriebe. Je nach Bedarf ist es eben oftmals billiger befruchtete Eier oder gar Jungfische zu kaufen und zu mästen, als selbst zu produzieren.
Das Abstreifen ersetzt ja nur die natürliche Fortpflanzung.


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Wie war das noch mit den "Spaßfischen"? Die gibts doch schon zu Hauf in der "(Angel)teichwirtschaft". Nur ein Stichwort: afrikanischer Wels (aber nur Stichwort, weil hat ja mit der Rebofo nix zu tun...|rolleyes).
Ich weiss nicht, ob man diesen Zug noch aufhalten kann, der bereits seit Jahren rollt. 
Als Zucht/Teichfisch mag man das ja noch gerade akzeptieren können, aber stringend gedacht als Besatzfisch auch meiner Meinung nach ablehnen. Pazifische Lachartige und atlantische Lachsartige sind glaub ich wirklich zwei unterschiedliche Arten  
Frage nur: kann man da was ändern? 
Warum konzentriert man sich dahingehend nicht auf die Bachforelle? Oder Seeforelle?? Die würden ja entsprechend ihrer Herkunft von "hier" sein. #c Die Zucht der Meerforelle (soll ja genetisch identisch mit den beiden sein) funktioniert doch auch.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Franky schrieb:


> Warum konzentriert man sich dahingehend nicht auf die Bachforelle? Oder Seeforelle?? Die würden ja entsprechend ihrer Herkunft von "hier" sein. #



Leider haben die Zucht-Bachforellen auch nichts mehr mit ihren wilden Artgenossen gemeinsam, da sind mir bald Impotente Regenbogner lieber.


----------



## macke (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Bei diesem Thread fällt mir eine kleine Geschichte ein:
Ich hatte bis Mitte 2011 einen kleinen, naturbelassenen Bach gepachtet. So ein richtig schnuckeliges Teil, nur gut 1m breit. Hier gab es einen tollen Bestand an wilden Rotgetupften, mit einer Färbung, wie man sie sich nicht hätte ausdenken können. Ein toller, natürlicher Bestand mit vielen kleinen, einigen mittleren und ein paar "kapitalen" Exemplaren mit über 30cm.
Ich hab es hier nicht über's Herz gebracht, C&R zu betreiben und wollte auch nicht besetzen. Also hab ich mich beherrscht und habe nur ein bis zwei mal im Jahr gefischt, um jeweils ca. 5 Fische zu entnehmen (btw die besten, die ich je gegessen habe). So hat das ganz gut funktioniert und der Bestand blieb stabil. Bei jährlich über 200€ Pacht hat sich das aber nicht wirklich gelohnt und so habe ich den Pachtvertrag schweren Herzens auslaufen lassen.
Die Tage habe ich mich dann wieder an die schöne Zeit erinnert und bin mal wieder zum Spazieren hingefahren. Und was sehe ich gleich im ersten Gumpen? Eine fette ReFo, die sich in dem kleinen Bächlein kaum umdrehen konnte. Mir hat das Herz geblutet! Nun bereue ich, dass ich das Wasser nicht weiter gepachtet habe. Hätte ich mit dem Geld doch wenigstens ein kleines Stückchen Natur bewahren können...

Viele Grüße

Fabian


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Leider haben die Zucht-Bachforellen auch nichts mehr mit ihren wilden Artgenossen gemeinsam, da sind mir bald Impotente Regenbogner lieber.


 
kurz und kanpp: warum ?
oder kannst du das bitte etwas erläutern?
Danke 
Gruß A.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kurz und kanpp: warum ?
> oder kannst du das bitte etwas erläutern?
> Danke
> Gruß A.



Bachforellen aus der Zucht sind selektiert, damit die in Stillgewässern schnell wachsen zum Teil mehrere Stämme eingekreuzt.
Die sind vom Wachstum den Regenbognern gleichwertig, nur das sie Laichen können und ihr Erbgut den Lokalen Stämmen weitergeben.
Dann lieber Fische, die nach Ablauf der Biologischen Uhr ohne Nachwuchs verschwinden.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kurz und kanpp: warum ?
> oder kannst du das bitte etwas erläutern?
> Danke
> Gruß A.


 
Weil das "Original" - Genmaterial der ehemals heimischen Bachforellenstämme oft nicht mehr vorhanden ist & mittlerweile viele nicht originäre Stämme mehr oder weniger absichtlich eingekreuzt wurden, so dass die ("reinen") regionalen "Ur-Stämme" der dt. Bachforellen genetisch nicht mehr (rein) vorhanden sind, oder mittlerweile durch Nachzuchten der Genpool "verunreinigt" / verfälscht ist - es sind zwar Bachforellen - aber oftmals ganz andere genetische Stämme als die ehemals im jeweiligen Gewässer vorhandenen.

Ernie


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Bachforellen aus der Zucht sind selektiert, damit die in Stillgewässern schnell wachsen zum Teil mehrere Stämme eingekreuzt.
> Die sind vom Wachstum den Regenbognern gleichwertig, nur das sie Laichen können und ihr Erbgut den Lokalen Stämmen weitergeben.
> Dann lieber Fische, die nach Ablauf der Biologischen Uhr ohne Nachwuchs verschwinden.


Absolut! Denn die unterschiedlichen Stämme der BaFos haben oftmals unterschiedliche Laichzeitpunkte (ihrem Ursprungsgewässer angepasst) - das kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. In der Praxis führt der Besatz mit nicht-autochtonen BaFos dann leider oft zu Fortpflanzungsdefiziten im Gewässer. So gibt es Gewässer wo die Bachforellen zwar regelmäßig beim Ablaichen beobachtet werden können, sich jedoch keine Jungfische entwickeln (Beispiel: Ahr)... und auch wenn es sicher noch weitere Ursachen gibt, so ist der Laichzeitpunkt bei Salmoniden ein ganz wichtiger Faktor.

Ideal ist sicher als Elternfische Forellen aus dem eigenen System zu nehmen (so vorhanden), wenn denn Besatz überhaupt notwenidg sein sollte. Beispiel Wupperforelle


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@FoolishFarmer und @Gardenfly, danke, wieder etwas dazugelernt. Durch Hormonbehandlungen unfruchtbar gemacht, damit sie kein wertvolles Protein verschwenden|bigeyes, tstststs...

Die armen! Da wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn solche Fische  (aus lauter Verzweiflung?) kleine dunkle Steine fressen.

Das konnte ich nun schon beim Ausnehmen an verschiedenen Gewässern beobachten. (Fehl)prägung durch Pelletfütterung.

Wie lange brauchen denn Refos, bis sie sich selbst ernähren können? Und wieviel % sind bis dahin verhungert?


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ich danke allen Antwortern#h
schlauer geworden. Trifft das quer Fluss, auf alle zu oder gibst noch Flüsse/ Bäche mit erhaltenen Stämmen?

Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

jup die gibts noch wenn auch immer seltener.

antonio


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Durch Hormonbehandlungen unfruchtbar gemacht, damit sie kein wertvolles Protein verschwenden|bigeyes, tstststs...


Ääähh... nee. Ganz so war´s nicht. 

Hormonbehandlung um die Fische fruchtbar zu machen. Sterile Fische wachsen dagegen schneller, da sie kein Protein für die Geschlechtsorgane brauchen. Deswegen nutzt man in der Fischzucht auch gerne Hybriden (Elsässer Saibling, Störhybriden, etc.), da diese meist steril sind.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Trifft das quer Fluss, auf alle zu oder gibst noch Flüsse/ Bäche mit erhaltenen Stämme?


Wenn überhaupt dann dort, wo nicht geangelt (und somit auch nicht besetzt) wird/ wurde. Zumeist in extremen Höhenlagen...
Aber selbst auf 1000 m im Schwarzwald wurden schon winzigste Bächlein besetzt.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann dort, wo nicht geangelt (und somit auch nicht besetzt) wird/ wurde. Zumeist in extremen Höhenlagen...
> Aber selbst auf 1000 m im Schwarzwald wurden schon winzigste Bächlein besetzt.


 
Danke, ein weiterer Anstoß sein Tun / Mittun zu überdenken
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ein lesenswerter Tröt #6


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Dann ist das ja ähnlich wie die Frage mit Huhn und ei. was war zuerst da: die Nachfrage nach TURBOFISCHEN oder deren Angebot... 
Profit vor Nachhaltigkeit, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
in Österreich rühmt sich übrigens jemand mit der nachhaltigen bachforellenucht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Franky schrieb:


> Profit vor Nachhaltigkeit, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Wie immer halt... :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Das ganze Thema ist dermaßen kompliziert, dass ich mich selber kaum festlegen mag.

Ich denke, in entsprechenden Gewässern sollte man Regenbogner, Saiblinge, Störe oder Zuchtkarpfen zum baldigen Wiederrausfangen besetzen dürfen, auch und gerade um wirklich schützenswerte, eher naturnahe Gewässer zu entlasten. 

Auch der ganze Bereich Neozoen ist nicht ganz unproblematisch.

Was wäre Italien ohne Tomatensoße, Ungarn ohne Paprika oder Deutschland ohne Kartoffeln?

Nur mal so zum nachdenken...



Und in wie weit heutzutage Wissenschaftlern zu trauen ist, ist auch die zweite Frage.

Naturschutz ist heutzutage ein Milliardengeschäft - Wissenschaftler werden heutzutage auch nicht fürs Forschen, sondern meistens für Ergebnisse bezahlt. 

Dass wir als Angler klar interessenorientiert sind, ist keine Frage.

Sind aber Naturschützer "objektiv"?

Daher kommt es auch, dass zu (fast) jeder Studie eine andere, genauso begründbare, mit gegenteiligem Inhalt existiert.

Ich kann und will das gar nicht weiter beurteilen, aber man macht sich halt so seine Gedanken.....



Politiker meinen also, sie wüssten, was gut fürs Volk wäre....

Anglerfunktionäre meinen zu wissen, was gut für Angler wäre....

Naturschützer meinen zu wissen, was gut für die Natur wäre..




Und bei all den genannten (auch und gerade den Schützern) gibt es mindestens immer zwei sich teilweise komplett widersprechende Grundmeinungen...

Welche ist da richtig? 

Gibt es eine richtige?

Wer maßt sich an, das zu beurteilen?

Es ist noch nicht so lange her, dass die Erde ne Scheibe war - welcher Scheibe schenken wir heute Glauben?





Wir marschieren auf 10 Milliarden Menschen zu......

Da man sich wohl einig ist, nicht einfach ein paar Milliarden Menschen umbringen zu können, solls dann wie in China gesetzlich verordnete Verhütungspoliktik richten?

Und sich  dann wundern, wenns immer mehr Alte gibt und so auch die menschliche Alterspyramide (und das Rentensystem ;-)) zusammen bricht?



Deb Umweltschützern mit Radikalforderungen hinterherzurennen bringt in meinen Augen so wenig, wie als Angler nur auf die eigenen Interessen zu schauen.

Ein vernünftiger Ausgleich wäre da wohl langfristig das zielführendste. 

Zum einen Gewässer zum "Kochtopfangeln", auch und gerade überwiegend besetzt mit dazu geeigneten Fischarten wie Regenbogenforellen oder Zuchtkarpfen (wo sie möglichst nicht entkommen können).

Naturnähere Gewässer, mit gezieltem Aufbau sich selbst erhaltender Bestände geeigneter Arten wie z. B. Wildkarpfen....

Ich persönlich glaube aber, dass weder Angler noch Naturschützer, weder Politiker noch Medien oder Gesellschaft in der Lage sein werden, bei der Masse an Mensch weltweit da einen vernünftigen Ausgleich hinzukriegen - man kann da wohl jeweils nur in seinem persönlichen Umfeld versuchen, alles in seinem eigenen Sinne (was noch lange nicht heisst: richtig) zu machen.

Alles halt nicht so einfach...


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Wie war das noch bei "Jurassic Park"? "Die Natur findet einen Weg"... (frei nach "Ian Malcom" :q (um nicht mit Guttenbergkonflitmaterial belastet zu werden :q))
China, wo Du das ansprichst, hat je ein ganz anderes Problem durch ihre "Geburtenkontrolle" - an mangelt an Mädchen/Frauen. Da werden ja förmlich Kriege um junge Frauen geführt - Dorf gegen Dorf. Ist glaube ich so nicht ganz mit dieser Problematik vergleichbar.
Mir fehlen einfach viele Infos und Hintergründe, um zu sagen, was "richtig" oder "falsch" ist. Ich finde nur schade, dass es keinen bzw. noch keinen Weg "zurück" zu geben scheint...
Wie schon gesagt: der Anfang mit der Meerforelle oder auch dem Lachs haben offenbar gefruchtet - fehlt nur die Lobby für andere Salmoniden aus der hiesigen Fauna...?!


----------



## ohneLizenz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

moin

regenbogenforellen und heimischer bestand in fließgewaesser
=> da gab es ja schon diskussionen im board
interessant zu lesen was vorstaende alles in zeitung schreiben und wie andere angler das sehen (ab beitrag 8) zum beispiel hier in dem thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196376&highlight=regenbogenforelle

gerade wieder in bayern beruflich ist das ganz interessant zu lesen weil ich dachte daß hier die heimischen arten noch vervorzugt werden in den fluessen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Moin Thomas,

hier geht es um RB-Forellen. 
Nicht um Neobiota (nicht Neobionten wie oben zu lesen und auch Neozoen sind nur die eine Hälfte, denn Pflanzen sind Neophyten) und nicht um Naturschützer. Bitte lass gut sein mit der allumfassenden Schützerpredigt, auch wenn Du einen eleganten Bogen schlägst.

Auch das Thema Karpfen (egal ob Wild- oder nicht) wird leider oft fehlinterpretiert. Der Karpfen ist ein Fließgewässerfisch - ob man das nun wahrhaben will, oder nicht! Die durch ihn verursachte Bioturbation (Aufwühlen) ist im Fließgewässer für die Sedimentfracht notwendig, im Stillgewässer aber weitestgehend schädlich. Dass der Karpfen sich ebenso wie die RB-Forelle gut in Teichanlagen (= nix Naturnah) halten und mästen lässt, hat ihn so populär gemacht und weit über seine Grenzen hinaus verbreitet. Aber wie auch die RB-Forelle ist er hier absolut gebietsfremd (= "nicht heimisch"; die aktuelle Definition in der FFH-RL ist gebietsfremd - heimisch wird nicht länger verwendet, weil zu ungenau), was auch die fehlende natürlich Fortpflanzung eindrucksvoll belegt. Einzelne Ausnahmen bestätigen hier wie immer die Regel, sind aber im großen Ganzen der Natur & Evolution irrelevant.
Ob die Fische evolutiv in der Lage sein werden sich an die Bedingungen hier anzupassen, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Dass unsere Ökosysteme bei beiden Arten beeinträchtigt werden, ist indes zweifelsfrei bewiesen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Franky schrieb:


> ...der Anfang mit der Meerforelle oder auch dem Lachs haben offenbar gefruchtet - fehlt nur die Lobby für andere Salmoniden aus der hiesigen Fauna...?!


Öhm, wir haben einfach keine anderen Salmoniden in unserer "hiesigen Fauna"?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

ich bekenne mal, dass ich nachschauen musste.
für die, denen es genaus so geht hier:

*Neobiota*

Als Neobiota bezeichnet man gebietsfremde biologische Arten, die einen Lebensraum infolge direktem oder indirektem menschlichen Einflusses besiedeln. Dabei wird in Neophyten (Pflanzenarten) und Neozoen (Tierarten) unterschieden.

Ihr Wissenschaftler#d:m


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Der Mensch nimmt sich raus Herscher über alles zu sein,und hat bis heute nicht begriffen das wir alle auf einer Kugel leben und diese Kugel gehört glaubig allen Lebewesen.


Vor etlichen Jahren gab es nur ein Kontinent,gäbe es diesen heute noch hätte niemand nach fremden Arten gefragt.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



> Moin Thomas,
> 
> hier geht es um RB-Forellen.
> Nicht um Neobiota (nicht Neobionten wie oben zu lesen und auch Neozoen sind nur die eine Hälfte) und nicht um Naturschützer. Bitte lass gut sein mit der allumfassenden Schützerpredigt, auch wenn Du einen eleganten Bogen schlägst.


Ich kann das halt nur mit dem großen (ob elegant, lass ich mal dahingestellt) Bogen - hängt halt vieles mit vielem zusammen, wie in der Natur.

Ich hab halt versucht zu erklären, wie ich dahin komme, dass ich in einigen Gewässertypen Besatz mit Regenbognern nicht für verwerflich halte (daher auch Neozoen statt Neobiota, da es um Tiere geht). 
Gerade wenn es dazu dienen könnte, "wertvollere", naturnähere Gewässer zu entlasten..

Ich denke daher, dass es sinnvoll wäre, in noch einigermaßen naturnahen Gewässern dafür zu sorgen, dem Gewässer angemessene und angepasste, sich selbst erhaltende Bestände zu schaffen.

Und dass man dann andererseits dem nicht wegzudiskutierenden Wunsch nach einfach fang- und verwertbaren Fisch(art)en in entsprechend dafür geeigneten Gewääsern Raum schafft.

Was in meinen Augen bei etwas Vernunft und Augenmaß aller Beteiligten eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte..

Weder bei Schützern noch bei Anglern (jedenfalls nicht bei den Vernünftigen beider Seiten)..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke daher, dass es sinnvoll wäre, in noch einigermaßen naturnahen Gewässern dafür zu sorgen, dem Gewässer angemessene und angepasste, sich selbst erhaltende Bestände zu schaffen.
> 
> Und dass man dann andererseits dem nicht wegzudiskutierenden Wunsch nach einfach fang- und verwertbaren Fisch(art)en in entsprechend dafür geeigneten Gewääsern Raum schafft.


Jup, das entspricht auch genau meiner Vorstellung! Es kann alles, muss aber nicht überall - sozusagen...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was in meinen Augen bei etwas Vernunft und Augenmaß aller Beteiligten eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte..
> 
> Weder bei Schützern noch bei Anglern (jedenfalls nicht bei den Vernünftigen beider Seiten)..


"Sollte"... leider ist mir in der Praxis kaum ein Beispiel bekannt, wo man sich damit hätte abfinden können. Stattdessen werden beispielsweise gute Lachsgewässer mit Pelletbombern zugeschmissen und nährstoffarme Klarwasserseen mit Karpfen bombardiert. Und das ist leider, leider gängige Praxis - quer durch Deutschland. 
Da muss sich noch viel ändern in vielen Köpfen...

Aber der Tröt hier ist ein guter Anfang und vielleicht auch Wegbereiter...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

wenn ich mal meinen lainhaften Kommentar dazu abgebe.
Denn hätte dder Mensch/ Angler noch die Chance zu Angeln und ( auch seine geleibten Zielfische, bekenne mich schuldig)
und wäre nicht einfach ausgesperrt.
Ich kann mir die Lösungen mit sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand wirklich nur in dünnbesiedelten Gebieten vorstellen
( zumindest wenn es beangelbare Gewässer sind oder scharfe Reglementierung) Das hat zwar was Puffhaftes, aber so anders ist mometan ja mancher Teich ja auch nicht
( Karpfen rein und schnell wieder raus)
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@ Foolish Farmer:

Da Du her einseitig die Angler ansprichst mit dem (leider oft falschen) Besatz:
Solange Schützer (auch da gibts genügend Idioten) immer wieder davon träumen, den Menschen (hier respektive Angler) komplett aus der Natur (oder dem, was man noch als Natur bezeichnet) auszusperren, solange werden Angler da eben auch wenig bereit sein, einerseits zu bezahlen und in Gewässerpflege/schutz zu investieren, andererseits mit immer mehr Restriktionen belegt zu werden beim Zugang zu Gewässern.

Deswegen sprach in bewusst von Vernünftigen BEIDER Seiten und habe nicht wie Du nur auf die sicher vorhandenen Unvernunft der einen Seite (bei Dir hier der Angler) abgestellt (wobei Du wie gesagt, die Unvernunft der anderen Seite, der Schützer, unter den Tisch fallen lässt)..

Denn nur so haben wir überhaupt eine Chance, gemeinsam etwas Sinnvolles zu bewegen...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Fehlt noch etwas ...
Viele Stehende Gewässer in denen Regenbogen besetzt werden, sind für diese Art ungeeignet.
Am Grund ist in vielen Baggerseen im Sommer o² Mangel.
Weiter oben ist aber das Wasser zu warm um genügend o² aufnehmen zu können.
Ich bin nun wirklich nicht der "Tierschützer", aber was in manchen F.P abgeht ist der Hammer.
Das sind oft Teiche für Karpfen aber nicht für Forellen.
Kein Zu oder Ablauf und kein Belüfter in Betrieb, kaum ein Fisch beißt, sondern die dümpeln in Schwärmen verpilzt an der Oberfläche.
Den Besitzern scheints egal, die Kunden sehen Forellen und fischen.
Die Ware ist verkauft, der Teich nur ein Verkaufstresen.


Viele der aufgeführten Dinge sind so oder so verboten, wir haben ein Tierschutzgesetz !
Besatz von Großforellen zum Fang im Wildwasser ist so eine Sache.

Ach ja, zu Besatzfischen
Ich denke kaum eine Meerforelle oder Lachs ist ein wirklicher Wildfisch.
Fast alle verbrachten einen Teil ihres Leben im Bruthaus.
Selbsttragende wilde Bestände, die auch noch befischt werden können sind in weiter Fehrne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hier gehts aber nicht um mehr oder weniger sinnfreie Dinge beim Angeln wie Tierschutz, hier gehts um wichtige Dinge wie Natur-, Gewässer- und Umweltschutz!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke, in entsprechenden Gewässern sollte man Regenbogner, Saiblinge, Störe oder Zuchtkarpfen zum baldigen Wiederrausfangen besetzen dürfen, auch und gerade um wirklich schützenswerte, eher naturnahe Gewässer zu entlasten.
> 
> Da drängen sich gleich Fragen auf.
> 
> ...



Kein Ausgleich, sondern eine Übereinkunft. Ein  sinnvoller Kompromiss zwischen Schützen und Nutzen. Aber nicht  aufgeteilt auf Gewässer, sondern für jedes Gewässer. 

Es soll doch nicht ein Teil der Angler auf alles verzichten, damit ein anderer Teil sich sein Disneyland basteln kann.

Warum dann nicht an allen Gewässern dafür sorgen, dass ein angepasster Fischbestand vorhanden ist? Angepasst bedeutet ja nicht, dass da kaum noch Fische rumschwimmen, sondern dass stets so viele darin verbleiben, dass sie sich selbstständig halten können, und keine Art besetzt wird, die andere Arten verdrängt.

Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen sprach in bewusst von Vernünftigen BEIDER Seiten und habe nicht wie Du nur auf die sicher vorhandenen Unvernunft der einen Seite (bei Dir hier der Angler) abgestellt (wobei Du wie gesagt, die Unvernunft der anderen Seite, der Schützer, unter den Tisch fallen lässt)..
> 
> Denn nur so haben wir überhaupt eine Chance, gemeinsam etwas Sinnvolles zu bewegen...



Problem.

Die " Vernünfigen" beider Seiten müssten unter den Entscheidungsträgern zu finden sein. Sind sie aber in sehr vielen Fällen nicht. Da tun sich Anglerverbände und Naturschutzverbände nix.

Aber, wir Angler hätten die Chance, in unseren Verbänden die Vernünftigen in die entsprechenden Positionen zu bringen.
Und wenn die sich dann mit den Vernünftigen beim Naturschutz zusammentun, ja dann wäre viel gewonnen.


----------



## Zoddl (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich mal meinen lainhaften Kommentar dazu abgebe.
> Denn hätte dder Mensch/ Angler noch die Chance zu Angeln und ( auch seine geleibten Zielfische, bekenne mich schuldig)
> und wäre nicht einfach ausgesperrt.
> Ich kann mir die Lösungen mit sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand wirklich nur in dünnbesiedelten Gebieten vorstellen
> ...


(Böser) Lösungsansatz:
An den dafür optimalsten Stellen (Laichmöglichkeiten, Winterquartier, Fressplätze) angepasst grosse Schongebiete anlegen. |supergri
Das ist bei weitem nicht optimal und hilft auch nicht, einen dauerhaft ausgewogenen Fischbestand (Alterspyramide) zu garantieren. Und schön für Angler isses auch nicht...
Aber es funzioniert... und kann dafür sorgen, das der "Nachbesatz" einiger Arten zumindest unnötig wird.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Und schon sind wir wieder in der "Naturschutz vs. Angler"-Angler Debatte gelandet (was ich hier tatsächlich wieder meinem Willen mit verursacht habe), bei dem sich etliche Mitleser oft ausklinken (mich eingeschlossen).
Dabei ging es hier ursprünglich um ein interessantes Thema rein fischereilicher Natur, ohne schützerischen Ansatz: Das für und wieder von RB-Besatz und die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen (für Fischbestand und Angler).


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir wieder in der "Naturschutz vs. Angler"-Angler Debatte gelandet (was ich hier tatsächlich wieder meinem Willen mit verursacht habe), bei dem sich etliche Mitleser oft ausklinken (mich eingeschlossen).
> Dabei ging es hier ursprünglich um ein interessantes Thema rein fischereilicher Natur, ohne schützerischen Ansatz: Das für und wieder von RB-Besatz und die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen (für Fischbestand und Angler).




Wo denn ? Für mich gehts um Angeln plus Naturschutz. 

Wenn wir die Diskussion rein auf Refos begrenzen ist schnell Schluß.

Die gehören nicht in unsere Gewässer, die Folgen sind bekannt.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

...;O)

Gut, dass ich keine gelben Karten für OT´s verteile - sonst hätten wir bald keine Mods und Bosse mehr, die hier schreiben könnten!

**kleiner Scherz**

...aber ich finde die Richtung, die der Trööt genommen hat interessant & sicherlich wichtig!

...und das von mir aus gerne auch über die Refo´s hinaus!

Die Refos sind nur *ein* Beispiel von vielen, bei dem auch von Anglerseite heuchlerisch vorgegangen wird & EIGENTLICH bekannte Problematiken bewußt im Interesse des "Spaßes" beim Angeln "mal eben" verdrängt werden!

))

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...;O)
> 
> Gut, dass ich keine gelben Karten für OT´s verteile - sonst hätten wir bald keine Mods und Bosse mehr, die hier schreiben könnten!
> 
> ...



Viele Themen sind nun mal dynamisch und solange die Grundausrichtung beibehalten wird, ist eine Ausweitung auch ok. Zumal die Problematik, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, nicht auf die Refo begrenzt ist, sondern es dabei um ein grundsätzliches Problem geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Aus welchem Grund wenn nicht Naturschutz, sollte man sich Gedanken über Besatz machen?

Wenn die Angler ihren Vereinen es durchgehen lassen, dass sie mit sinnlosem Besatz ihr Geld verpulvern - dabei noch oft genug von den Verbänden unterstützt - ist das doch deren Sache und wäre dann auch komplett wurscht..

Nur dadurch, dass sowas zumindest in offenen Gewässern auch Auswirkungen auf Natur, Gewässer, Biotop etc. hat, muss man doch übehaupt drüber diskutieren..


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo denn ? Für mich gehts um Angeln plus Naturschutz.
> 
> Wenn wir die Diskussion rein auf Refos begrenzen ist schnell Schluß.
> 
> Die gehören nicht in unsere Gewässer, die Folgen sind bekannt.


 
@ Ralle, Thomas 
Es stimmt es geht um den Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen !
Alles andere sind Nebenthemen.
Da gehört leider auch der Besatz mit Refos in Karpfenteichen hinzu, auch wenn es in Richtung Tierschutz geht.



Es haben sich bisher wohl 2 Gruppen der eingeschrängten Gegner zu Wort gemeldet.
1. Gruppe "Regenbogen.F haben hier nichts zu suchen."
Jeglicher Besatz sollte nur eingeschrängt gemacht werden, der mit Regenbogen überhaupt nicht.
Erstaunlich, sind es wohl alles nur Angler.

2.Gruppe hält sich recht bedeckt.
Deute das mal so, ja unter bestimmten Umständen betrachtet....
(wünschen sich eine fachliche Auseinandersetzung)
Habe so ein Gefühl...das sie eher mit Fischbesatz zu tun haben.


Wo bleibt nun die Rfo-freundliche Gruppe ? 
Haben die sich schon ausgeklinkt, oder besetzt die keiner.

Warum werden Refos gesetzt, warum Forellen ?
Weil es gute Speisefische sind, so wie der Karpfen, der Zander u.s.w
Weil sie aber oft nicht erfolgreich ablaichen, oder wie bei den Forellen ihnen im Baggersee die Möglichkeit hierzu fehlt.
Mit Spassfische meinte ich nicht nur den Fang, sondern auch den Genuss bei der Verwertung.
Leider aber ist die Vorstellung was in einem gesunden Gewässer zu fangen sei oft Welten entfehrnt was tatsächlich gefangen wird.
Zufriedenheit herscht erst wenn es zu geht wie am Hälterbecken.
Aber nur wenige Tage...
Da sind die F.P nicht unschuldig, nicht wenige Angler machen sich vor, so etwas sei normal.
Ich bin aber froh das es solche Seen mit Forellen giebt, so werden wenigstens die Wilden etwas verschont und die Kochtopfangler abgesammelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Viele Themen sind nun mal dynamisch und solange die Grundausrichtung beibehalten wird, ist eine Ausweitung auch ok. Zumal die Problematik, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, nicht auf die Refo begrenzt ist, sondern es dabei um ein grundsätzliches Problem geht.


 
Es geht aber so in die Breite, dass Du keine Antwort mehr machen kannst ohne das Thema völlig zu verlassen.

Ralle ich schätze deine Ansichten, aber die praktische Durchführung halte ich für unmöglich...


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @
> 
> Wo bleibt nun die Rfo-freundliche Gruppe ?
> Haben die sich schon ausgeklinkt, oder besetzt die keiner.
> ...


 

90% der Vorstände vertreten diese gruppe,meist alles alt eingehockte besserwisser die selbst vor Vandalismus Drohungen...etc.nicht zurückschrecken.

Dat is seit 50 Jahren so,und dann hat das so zu bleiben.

Vor einigen Jahren hatten solche Leute schilder um Hals.

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



gründler schrieb:


> 90% der Vorstände vertreten diese gruppe,meist alles alt eingehockte besserwisser die selbst vor Vandalismus Drohungen...etc.nicht zurückschrecken.



Falsch, die werden von den Mitgliedern belästigt/terrorisiert bis sie des Friedens willen nachgeben.... und der MOB zieht weiter.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Falsch, die werden von den Mitgliedern belästigt/terrorisiert bis sie des Friedens willen nachgeben.... und der MOB zieht weiter.


 
Falsch,nach Jahrelanger Arbeit in mehreren Vereinen kann ich sagen es sind nicht die Mitglieder die Refos wollen,es sind einige wenige meist Vorstand und dessen Anhang.

Die Mitglieder wollten Schleien Karauschen Zander Hechte....etc.aber weil seit 50 Jahren Refos besetzt werden bleibt das auch so.

Viele Mitglieder agum.mit wenn ich Refos will hab ich im Umkreis 5 Anlagen,das wahr gewissen Herren egal.

Und durch meine damalige Landesarbeit weiß ich zu 99,9% das dieses durchgängige Praxis ist.

Man(n) kann sich als Vorstand aber immer alles schön reden,wie die letzten 50 Jahre auch.


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ralle ich schätze deine Ansichten, aber die praktische Durchführung halte ich für unmöglich...



Besatzechnisch wäre das kein Problem. Kein Gewässer würde Schaden nehmen, wenn keine Refos (oder andere ungeeignete Arten) mehr besetzt werden. Im Gegenteil.

Ideologisch sehe ich das auch als extrem schwierig an.
Das blöde dabei ist, dass über kurz oder lang imer mehr Gewässer den Anglern entzogen werden, weil die eben nach Spassfaktor besetzen und nicht danach, was für das Gewässer gut ist.

Und das wiederum ist völlig dumm, weil was für das Gewässer gut ist, ist auch gut für die Angler.


----------



## grünspan (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Vielleicht wäre es im Sinne der Diskussion       besser völlig emotionslos       und neutral vom jeweils eigenen Standpunkt die Fragen zur Refo,       Auswirkungen       durch Besatz und tatsächliche Gründe für die Bredouille der       Bachforelle betrachten.


     Hier im Thema ging es hauptsächlich um die       Refo.
     Warum nicht dabei bleiben.
     In anderen Diskussionsthemen ist auch schnell       Schluss, wenn       im erweiterten Diskussionsverlauf andere Sachverhalte oder Aspekte       eingebracht werden,       um den eigenen Standpunkt zu untermauern oder andere Aussagen zu       hinterfragen.
     Entweder geradlinig beim Thema bleiben oder den       hier       gewollten Bogen auch in anderen Themen dulden.|kopfkrat


     So, zum Thema.


     Bevor man anfängt die Refo für den Rückgang der       Bafo oder       Äsche verantwortlich zu machen sollte man sich ernsthaft mit den       historisch nachweis-belegbaren       lokalen Regionen der Bafo befassen.
     Wenn man das wirklich ernsthaft betreibt,       stolpert man       schnell über stark künstlich erschaffende Lebensräume der Bafo zum       Nachteil der       dort ehemals vorhandenen Fischarten.
     Historisch belegbar beginnt das schon vor       Hunderten von       Jahren.
     Nicht nur bei der Bafo, auch bei anderen       Salmoniden.
     Betrachtet man dann den Rückgang dieser       künstlich       geschaffenen Populationen, stellt man schnell fest, dass viele       Gründe oder       Entwicklungen ursächlich für das zurückgehen, der Bafo Bestände       verantwortlich       sein müssen.
     Die Regenbogenforelle als Ursprung der Misere       mit Sicherheit       nicht.
     Einfach historisch belegbar. Oftmals keine       Schnittpunkte bei       Besatz- oder lokalen Gebieten der Bachforelle.
     Versuche auch diese um eine neue       Ertragsfähigkeit zu       erreichen gab es natürlich.
     Aber zu diesen Zeitpunkt keinesfalls für den       Rückgang der       Bafo in lokal heimischen Gebieten.
     Der Grund ist simpel!
     Eigentlich zwei.


     1.Die grundsätzlichen Lebensbedingungen der       Bafo       verschlechterten sich.
     2.Besatzmaßnahmen scheiterten an den       unangebrachten       Lebensbedingungen.


     Der erste Punkt ist häufig der erweiterten Schaffung       unserer       Kulturlandschaft und Industrialisierung geschuldet.
     Selbst kleinste Bäche, Rinnsale wurden       begradigt mit allen       Nebenwirkungen.
     Industrieeinleitung,       Land-Forst-Wasserwirtschaft und Bebauung       beschleunigten diesen Prozess.
     Im Zuge dieser Negativen Entwicklung wurde       vermehrt auf die       Refo zurückgegriffen.
     Deckte diese doch Nischen, die keine Bafo ob       künstlich dort       angesiedelt oder „*heimisch, lokal echtes Gebiet*“ als Lebensraum       nutzen konnte.
     Das hatte mit Sicherheit auch einen negativ       nachhaltigen       Druck auf Restbestände der Bafo zur Folge.
     Es gibt aber auch Beispiele, wo beide (Refo,       Bafo u. a.       Fischarten) im System leben können, ohne eine Art zu bedrängen       oder       auszubremsen.
     Selbst bei nachhaltiger Entnahme der Refo       konnte und wurde       keine Verbesserung der Bafo-Bestände festgestellt.
     Lag wohl daran, das Bafo wie Refo im Ursprung       völlig andere       Lebensweisen und Räume nutzen.




> Refo sind der Größte Feind der Bachforelle und       sicher auch       am Rückgang der Äsche nicht ganz unschuldig. Die Refo ist       logischerweise       Freßfeind für alles, was kleiner ist, verdrängt durch       Nahrungskonkurrenz und       Revierverteidigung. Sie ist außerdem anpassungsfähiger,       schnellwüchsiger und       stärker als die Bachforelle.
> Ein Schad-Neozoe erster Klasse also.





Diese Aussage ist bezeichnend für flaches       Wissen und       Erfahrung oder Google geprägt.


     Was ist die Bachforelle?
     Ein Friedfisch?|kopfkrat
     Welches Revier belegt eine Bafo und Refo?
     Wenn man sich intensiv mit der Thematik       beschäftigt merkt       man schnell das viele Aussagen nicht von wirklichen Erfahrungen       geprägt sind.


     Welche exakte Studie zu dieser zitierten       Aussage gibt es in       DE?
     Real auf Bestände der Bafo und Auswirkungen       durch die Refo       in deutschen Gewässern bezogen?
     Keine, oftmals zusammen gefrickelten Studien aus       ausländischen Erkenntnissen!
     Wird dünn oder Ralle!
     Fakt ist, die Refo ist nicht der Grund für den *      ursprünglichen*       Rückgang der Bafo oder Äsche.
     Die Verschlechterung oder unangepasster       Lebensraum sind die       ursprünglichen Gründe.
     Die Refo hat Nischen genutzt aber auch schlechte       Bestände weiter       unter Druck gesetzt.
     Wäre die Lebensgrundlage gut gewesen-geblieben,       hätte die       Bafo kein Problem.
     Auch nicht mit der Refo.
     Aber vielleicht können die Bafo Verfechter (ich       bin einer,       aber enorm differenziert) das ursprüngliche, lokale       Verbreitungsgebiet der Bafo       in Deutschland benennen?


     Bitte auch das lokale Verbreitungsgebiet durch       künstlichen       Besatz?


     Welche lokalen Fischbestände wurden und werden       durch diesen       lokal untypischen Besatz verdrängt?


     Welche „Bachforellengewässer“ und dort       angesiedelten Bestände,       erhalten und aufgebaut durch Besatz, verdienen überhaupt       Bestandsschutz?


     Welche lokale Fischart hat überhaupt das Recht       als „lokal       ansässig“ bezeichnet, zu werden?
     Historisch belegbar!


     Warum wird eine Verdrängung der ursprünglichen       Fischarten durch       Besatzmaßnahmen seit grob 1800 hingenommen?
     Dann aber als erhaltenswert toleriert?
 Andere       aber       verteufelt?
     Was hat ein Verband, Verein, Angler überhaupt       mit der       grundsätzlichen Entwicklung oder Problematik zu tun?
     Diese entstand schon um 1750, wurde um 1800 und       1850-1920       fokussiert, ab 1950 nochmal.
     Welcher Angler, Verband, Fischereirechteinhaber       hatte Eingriffsmöglichkeiten       auf unsere „Kulturlandschaft“ oder industrielle Entwicklung?
     Die Ursachen liegen ewig zurück.
     Alles andere ist Reaktion oder hoffen auf       Verbesserung,       zumindest bist 1950.
     Erfahrung hatte keiner.


     Jetzt mal die geschichtliche Entwicklung       betrachten und dann       Forderungen an Erhalt der „heimischen Fischarten“ stellen.



> Besatzechnisch wäre das kein Problem. Kein Gewässer würde Schaden  nehmen, wenn keine Refos (oder andere ungeeignete Arten) mehr besetzt  werden. Im Gegenteil.


Spannend?
Nach welchen Kriterien würdest Du (Ralle) überhaupt Fließgewässer besetzen?


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@Gardenfly+Gründler, es wird sicherlich beides geben.
Solche Holzköpfe sind überall dabei. 

Im See sind Refos sicher eine billige Möglichkeit den Mitgliedern Erfolg zu bescheren.
Besonnders dort wo es sonst keine Forellen weit und breit giebt. 
Mit guter Bewirtschaftung würde ich es aber nicht in Verbindung bringen, weil es sich ja wohl fast immer um Fische in Fanggröße handelt und das Gewässer als Biotop keinen Vorteil bringt.
Kaum eins von diesen Haustieren wird lange überleben.
Angler, Hechte und Futtermangel raffen sie schnell dahin, nur wenige wachsen dabei auch noch einige Zeit weiter, im Gegenteil meist margern sie ab.
Wenn es anders wäre, würde man sie wohl als Jungfisch besetzen.
So aber bleibt auch der Schaden den sie anrichten können geringer.
In den Gewässern die ich kenne, haben sie nie 12 Monate durchgehalten.
Mal am Rande, bei uns werden sie von den Vereinen fast gar nicht besetzt, nur Kleinvereine und Pachtzusammenschlüsse tun dieses hier, dann aber nicht selten in Mengen.
Ich wäre bereit einige wenige zu besetzen, aber bekomme da kaum Zuspruch.
Da kann ich gut mit leben.

Selbst in den Flüssen der Umgebung wird man sie vergeblich suchen, kein Pächter oder Bewirtschafter besetzt hier R.F.
Selbst beim E-Fischen ist sie eine Seltenheit auch wenn Fischzüchter dort Ihre Teiche haben aus denen sie entkommen könnten.
Mit Seltenheit meine ich selten, 1 R.F auf 1000 bis 2000 Angler je Jahr. 
Haustiere in Hochzucht v.s Hecht u.Zander.
Alles in allem, für mich eher eine Sache des Tierschutzes.

Anmerkung: Bei den gezüchteten Bachforellen ausgesetzt in einem See, war es auch nicht anders.
Etwa 1/3 der mit einem Netz gefangenen Tiere wiesen nach etwa 3 Monaten im See Verwundungen durch Hechten auf.
Nachteil der Bachforellen war aber auch, sie verteilten sich kaum und Ihr o² Bedarf ist höher.
Dann sind sie noch viel eher ein Raubfisch als R.F und schaffen auch großere Brocken.
Der Rest mit der Vererbung,wurde ja schon beschrieben.

Ich denke der Besatz mit B.F hat unter Umständen mehr Auswirkungen aufs Gewässer als der mit R.F
Wichtig ist dabei auch das B.F Schonzeiten haben und R.F meist nicht.
War sicher als Schutz für die B.F geplant, kann aber auch der R.F als Vorteil beim Verkauf, zu gute kommen und somit unter Umständen nach hinten losgehen.
Tatsächlich scheinen wilde B.F sich aber gegen die R.F Besatzfische meist zu behaupten.

Über die Ausbreitungsgefahr von Hochzuchtformen.
In England wurde so etwas mal mit Getreide gemacht.
Nach einem Jahr ohne Pflege gab es fast nur noch heimische Kräuter.
Nach dem 2 Jahr wurde kein Getreide mehr nachgewiesen.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



gründler schrieb:


> Falsch,nach Jahrelanger Arbeit in mehreren Vereinen kann ich sagen es sind nicht die Mitglieder die Refos wollen,es sind einige wenige meist Vorstand und dessen Anhang.
> 
> Die Mitglieder wollten Schleien Karauschen Zander Hechte....etc.aber weil seit 50 Jahren Refos besetzt werden bleibt das auch so.



Das stimmt, so war es in meinem alten Verein auch...es werden Regenbogner vom Vorstand in einen Wiesenteich besetzt und anschließend gibts fast Schlägereien zwischen einigen Vorstandsmitgliedern und ein paar Mitgliedern um die besten Plätze, weil die Forellen gestapelt in irgendeiner Ecke stehen...warum erspart man sich nicht die Mühe des Besatzes und keschert sie gleich aus dem Hälterbecken?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Im See sind Refos sicher eine billige Möglichkeit den Mitgliedern Erfolg zu bescheren.
> Besonnders dort wo es sonst keine Forellen weit und breit giebt.
> Mit guter Bewirtschaftung würde ich es aber nicht in Verbindung bringen, weil es sich ja wohl fast immer um Fische in Fanggröße handelt und das Gewässer als Biotop keinen Vorteil bringt.
> Kaum eins von diesen Haustieren wird lange überleben.
> ...



Du Kannst aber Pflanzen und Tiere nicht vergleichen. Die Samen vieler Pflanzen können Jahrelang im Boden überstehen und zum Keimen nicht geeignete Perioden sehr lange überstehen. Wind, Wasser und Tiere bringen zudem Samen aus anderen Gebieten wieder ein. Der Schaden durch eine kurzfristige Besiedelung mit fremden oder Kulturarten kann also von selbst ausgeglichen werden. Bei Fischen sieht das halt grundsätzlich anders aus.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass sich in unseren Gewässern vollkommen fremde Arten breitgemacht haben (Grundeln, teilweise Katzenwels, Sonnenbarsch etc.). Diese sind aber auch nicht auf "natürlichem" Wege aufgekommen, sondern menschengemacht eingeschleppt bzw. eingesetzt worden. Den Zander und den Wels zähle ich als Anwohner des erweiterten Donaueinzugsgebietes (Altmühl und Wörnitz) im übrigen nicht zu den Fremdarten. Zumindest hier gehören sie zum angestammten Artenreichtum.

Mit der Refo und dem Karpfen verhält es sich aber nochmals anders. Diese Arten haben es noch nicht mal geschafft, sich erfolgreich fortzupflanzen, von wenigen Ausnahmen vielleicht einmal abgesehen. Was zum Teufel haben dann gerade die in unseren Gewässern zu suchen? Das ist doch vollkommen daneben. Man bürgert doch auch keine Antilopen in Deutschland ein. Passt halt einfach nicht. Ich denke, sobald es sich um Säugetiere oder auch offensichtliche Schädiger (Insekten usw.) handelt, kommt der gesunde Menschenverstand auch eher zum Tragen. Unter der Wasseroberfläche hingegen sieht man nichts, hört man nichts, vielleicht ist es den meisten auch deswegen völlig egal.

Eine andere Geschichte betrifft die Volldekadenz unserer Fressgesellschaft. Mir leuchtet es nicht ein und ich finde es auch reichlich krank, dass mitten in Deutschland Känguruhfarmen existieren, unbedingt Alligatorfleisch auf die Speisekarte muss oder eben zum Ökosystem unkompatible Fischarten künstlich gefördert werden. Aber es ist halt möglich, eine Nachfrage besteht und deswegen wird es gemacht. Ändern wird sich fürs erste nichts.
Letztlich sind es diejenigen, denen beim Anblick von gepflegten uralten Kulturlandschaften das Herz aufgeht, die beim Thema Fischbesatz mahnend den Finger erheben. Den meisten ist es aber völlig egal, ob da schnucklige Schaafe eine Heide abgrasen oder ob das Land zuwuchert. Ebenso, ob Refos oder Karpfen besetzt werden. Das wird sich erst dann wandeln, wenn aufgrund heißerer Sommer der Karpfen sich angepasst hat und sich vermehrt. Dann wird es so richtig abgehen, wer weiß, vielleicht wird sich dann so mancher von uns auch voller Wut und Hass am Karpfenweitwurf versuchen.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Das Problem ist das es Ottonormalbürger am Popo vorbei geht, wenn ich an der Bundewasserstrasse ESK angle erzählen mir viele Passanten wie herrlich diese Natur währe. 
Gehe im Laden und frage nach einer Forelle-was bekommst du ?
In wenigen Bioläden gibt es tatsächlich Bio-Bachforellen (wie ist da die Werbung: nur 10kg Fisch auf 1000l Teichwasser), der Satzfischmarkt ist im Verhältnis zum Speisefischmarkt gering.

In meinen Hausfluss werden regelmässig Refos gefangen obwohl diese nicht besetzt werden, was sagte mal ein Fischzüchter ein Verlust (Tod oder entkommen) von weniger als 10 Fische pro Teich benötigt kein Handeln.
Noch schöner wird es bei der Fangstatistik: wie viele Angler tragen bei euch nur Forelle ein oder Regenbogenforelle obwohl sie eine Bachforelle gefangen haben?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



> Man bürgert doch auch keine Antilopen in Deutschland ein. Passt halt  einfach nicht. Ich denke, sobald es sich um Säugetiere oder auch  offensichtliche Schädiger (Insekten usw.) handelt, kommt der gesunde  Menschenverstand auch eher zum Tragen.


Weiter vorn im Thread hat dazu jemand auf die Jägerschaft verwiesen, welche ja angeblich keine Neozoen bei uns ansiedeln würden.
Das Ansiedeln "passender" Wildarten hat bei uns Tradition.
Ich denke dabei z.b. an den Fasan (aus China eingeführt), welcher in den meisten Revieren natürlicherweise gar nicht überlebensfähig ist.
Nur andauernder Neubesatz kann überhaupt ein Vorkommen dieses begehrten Wildes sichern!
Der wird nun nach etwa 200 Jahren dennoch zum "einheimischen" Wild gerechnet.
Mit dem Waschbären, der in den dreisiger Jahren am Edersee ausgewildert wurde, ist der Schuss nach hinten los gegangen und er ist inzwischen als besonders schädlich für die gesammte Kleintierwelt verufen!
Muflon,Dammhirsch, Sikahirsch, fallen mir da auch noch ein, welche ebenfalls aus jagdlichen Beweggründen bei uns angesiedelt wurde!
Ansonsten wurden in Deutschland in den letzten Jahrzehnten vermehrt
Nerze welche von Tierechtlern "befreit" wurden gesichtet, welche sich in manchen Gebieten ebenfalls als Konkurenz zum einheimischen Iltis und als Schrecken der Kleintierfauna darstellen.
Es gibt Einen Menge Neozoen bei uns wie Nandus, Alexander- Halsbandsitiche u.s.w., die wenigsten haben den Weg zu uns allein gefunden.
Nur der Marderhund (Enok) wandert auf eigenen Füssen bei uns ein, aber da wo der herkommt, nämlich aus Sibirien, ist er auch ehemals als Pelztier aus Asien ausgesetzt worden!

Nach etwas nachdenken fallen mir noch andere Arten ein, welche es selbständig schaffen bei uns heimisch zu werden, so sieht man hier in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger
Silberreiher und Purpurreiher, die früher als Irrgäste betrachtet wurden.
Kanadagans und Nilgans sowie Flamingos sind wohl eher ehemal aus Gefangenschaft stammende Vögel, die sich ebenfalls bei uns etabliert haben.

Jürgen


----------



## reno ateportas (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



gründler schrieb:


> 90% der Vorstände vertreten diese gruppe,meist alles alt eingehockte besserwisser die selbst vor Vandalismus Drohungen...etc.nicht zurückschrecken.
> 
> Dat is seit 50 Jahren so,und dann hat das so zu bleiben.
> 
> ...



Genau meine meinung.Wobei man natürlich nicht sagen kann das alle so sind.Es entspricht meinen Persönlichen erfahrungen das man solche Leute in jedem Verein und in jeder sonstigen Gruppe mit mehr als 2 Personen findet   den Letzten abschnitt   finde ich daneben. Mir kommt es beim Angeln darauf an
1 Die Natur erleben und zu schützten 
2 Dabei Fische zu fangen ohne tonnenweise Boilies etc zu versenken
3 Fische zu essen


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Die Schilder bezog ich nicht auf die dunkle zeit vor 60 Jahren,sondern eher auf die weise = Ich Chef ihr nix.Sorry wenn das falsch rüberkam.
Heute werden diese Schilder aber nicht mehr nach aussen getragen sondern nach innen,auch wenn die Mehrheit mault.


Und das nicht jeder Verein...so ist sollte klar sein,aber leider fast jeder 3.te Verein.

Da wird auf Vorstandsitzungen schon so gelenkt das alles past.Das normale Mitglied kann zwar fragen stellen oder Kritik ausüben,aber hat mehr oder weniger das hinzunehmen was einige wenige wollen.

Man ist sich zu fein als Vorsitzender zum Forellenteich zu fahren,also kippt man Refos in die Vereinsgewässer,die dann nach 3-6 Wochen alle raus gefangen sind.

Nachfragen warum immer wieder Refos

=

ein beliebtes Agument.

50kg Weißfisch = ca.400-500€
50kg Aal = 900-1200€ tagespreis abhängig.
50kg Barsch 400-600€
usw usw.je nach Züchter tagespreise usw.


Aber:
50kg Refo im ständig wiederhohlenden Angebot für 300€.....

Ja dann nehmen wir doch die Refos........



|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@ Taxidermist
Keine Ahnung ob es der Gleiche Nerz ist.
Aber der Nerz ist heimisch.
Aber man könnte deine Liste auch weiter fortsetzen..
Selbst Känguruhs hatte man schon versucht einzubürgern.

@ Ralle ich denke Deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag ist eine Sinnvolle Ergänzung.
Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

zu den niedlichen Schafen die die Heide pflegen..
Da sollte man aber schon Wissen, daß die Heideflächen erst durch Schädigung der Umwelt entstanden sind und Schafe auch nicht aus Europa stammen.
Das wäre so als ob ein See umkippt war und man nun verhindern wollte das sich dort Fische ansiedeln, weil auch so etwas ein besonnderes Biotop darstellt. (warum nicht)
Aber es gielt eben keine weiteren Veränderungen zu zulassen.

Welche Haustiere stammen eigendlich aus Europa ?|bigeyes
Welche Nutzpflanzen.


----------



## Hilde (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und zwar scheint es so, als ob niemand daran wirklich Anstoss nimmt, dass beinahe flächendeckend in Deutschland in geschlossenen Gewässern und sogar mancherorts auch in Fließgewässern Regenbogenforellen besetzt werden.



Um es mal provokativ zu formuliern, warum meint man eigentlich man müsste jetzt anhand der RF sein umweltschützerisches Gewissen entdecken?

Der Mensch hat im dichtbesiedelten Deutschland seine ganze Umwelt soweit umgestaltet, dass es ihm ein bequemes Dasein beschert. 
Fressfeinde? Ausgerottet.
Natürliche Selektion durch Krankheit, Hungersnöte etc.? Ausgeschaltet.
Wohnumfeld? Haus, Garten, asphaltierte Strassen.
Fließgewässer? Begradigt, kontrollierter Abfluss.
Stillgewässer? Künstliche Gebilde.

Und jetzt macht man den vielbeschworenen Besatz mit heimischen Arten und alles ist gut?
Sieht mir doch sehr nach einem Feigenblättchen aus, um die Sünden der Vergangenheit zu kaschieren.

Letztlich ist der Besatz mit RF nur die logische Fortsetzung des Anpassens der Umwelt an die eigenen Bedürfnisse.

Regt sich doch auch niemand auf, dass ein Millionenheer von Hauskatzen die heimische Singvogelwelt dezimiert, dass die Winterfütterung von Vögeln die natürliche Selektion negativ beeinflusst, dass freilaufende Hunde Wild totbeißt, dass Wildfische millionenfach in Aquarien landen und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Zoddl (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Hilde schrieb:


> Um es mal provokativ zu formuliern, warum meint man eigentlich man müsste jetzt anhand der RF sein umweltschützerisches Gewissen entdecken?
> Es geht nicht vorrangig um den Umweltschutzgedanken, eher um die "Sinnhaftigkeit" von ReFo Besatz in z.B. Vereinstümpeln. Oder eben die Auswirkung von zusätzlichem ReFo Besatz in Fliessgewässern auf die dort, teils natürlich vorkommenden Arten. RF war der Aufhänger, klappt aber mit anderen Arten ganz gut
> 
> 
> ...


Doch! Nur eben findest du jene vor allem nicht in einem Anglerforum. 


Die Problematik der ReFo ist ja nicht allein, dass sie keine heimische Art ist. Die Problematik liegt eher an den Auswirkungen, die regelmässiger Besatz, egal ob Tümpel oder Bach, auf die jeweiligen Gewässer haben.
Und die Auswirkungen in der Praxis, findet man so sicherlich in keiner Studie. Eben weils dieser an ausreichender Praxiserfahrung fehlt. Denke ich...


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



> Keine Ahnung ob es der Gleiche Nerz ist.
> Aber der Nerz ist heimisch.



@Bernd 2000

Es gibt den europäischen Nerz :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Nerz

Dieser ist ebenso wie der Iltis bedroht vom amerikanischen Nerz oder auch Mink:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Nerz

Wobei der europäische Nerz eigentlich fast als ausgestorben zu bezeichnen ist, es gibt ihn nur noch in ganz wenigen Inselvorkommen!
Das Verhältnis zwischen entkommenen Minks und "befreiten" wird nicht erfassbar sein, aber bezeichnend ist es, dass diese Tierrechtler durch ihre Aktionen erheblich zur Veränderung der Ökologischen Zusammenhänge beitragen und direkt am Niedergang bedrohter einheimischer Arten mitwirken! 
Aber für ein bischen Öffentlichkeit ist denen jedes Mittel recht, dann laufen die Spenden halt besser.
So nun genug off topic von mir.

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@Grünspan
War ein echt super Beitrag.#6
Macht einen schon sehr Nachdenklich.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, gehst Du davon aus das die R.F im Bach, eine Nische zwischen anderen Arten besetzt, die sie wohl erweitert ohne diese Arten gleich völlig zu verdrängen.?
Immer vorausgesetzt, man besetzt sie in kleinen Stückzahlen könnte da etwas drann sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Grünspan
> War ein echt super Beitrag.#6
> Macht einen schon sehr Nachdenklich.
> 
> ...



Die Qualität des von Dir gelobten Beitrags erschließt sich bei genauem lesen von selbst. Achte mal auf die persönlichen Anfeindungen. Das rührt aus dem Verbandsthread her und dient ausschließlich der persönlichen Diffamierung. Gehaltvoll im Sinne der Diskussion ist anders. Macht aber nix.

Natürlich gibt es in unseren Fließgewässern keine Nischen. Schon gar nicht für eine Art, die fast die gleichen Lebensbedingungen hat wie die heimische Bachforelle. Die beiden sind Konkurrenten und jede Refo nimmt einer Bafo den Platz weg. 
Man könnte dem dennoch etwas positives abgewinnen, wäre die Refo z.B. in der Lage, die Döbelbestände zu dezimieren. Das schafft sie aber ebenso wenig wie die Bafo.

Bleibt dabei, Refos dienen ausschließlich dem Spass, zu Schaden der Bafo.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man könnte dem dennoch etwas positives abgewinnen, wäre die Refo z.B. in der Lage, die Döbelbestände zu dezimieren. Das schafft sie aber ebenso wenig wie die Bafo.


Und das ist auch gut so! Döbel erfüllen bei der Phytobenthos-Dezimierung eine ganz wichtige Funktion in unseren eutrophierten Fließgewässern - das kann keine Forelle ersetzen.

Jaja, ganz schön komplex so Ökosysteme...


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hallo,

ein plumpes Kommentar muss ich mal neben der interessanten Ökosystem-Thematik loswerden:

Wenn ich mir vorstelle in meinem Verein würde der jährliche Refo-Besatz gestrichen werden...oha das gäbe Mord und Totschlag...da bin ich mir sicher.
Ich bin mir sicher min. 1/3 der Mitglieder würde austreten.
Und die Hechte wären auch beleidigt.

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Hilde schrieb:


> Um es mal provokativ zu formuliern, warum meint man eigentlich man müsste jetzt anhand der RF sein umweltschützerisches Gewissen entdecken?
> 
> Der Mensch hat im dichtbesiedelten Deutschland seine ganze Umwelt soweit umgestaltet, dass es ihm ein bequemes Dasein beschert.
> Fressfeinde? Ausgerottet.
> ...


 
Ähem - ich spreche EIN (=1) konkretes Problem in Sachen Besatz von Refos ín heimischen Gewässern an, für das wir Angler selbst verantwortlich sind & das wir Angler leicht abstellen könnten.

Ich will nix kaschieren - nix schönreden - sondern möchte mal einige Kollegen zum Nachdenken anregen - was offenbar nötig ist & auch gut klappt, wenn ich mir den Verlauf dieses Threads mal so ansehe.

...und leider gibt es genug Kollegen, die:

a.

Nicht wissen, dass Refos hier eigentlich nicht heimisch sind, sondern "importiert" wurden um 1880 rum

b.

Denen die Problematiken rund um "eingeschleppte" Arten & deren Folgen für heimische Ökosysteme nicht klar oder gar total egal sind (man nehme nur mal die Krebspest, bei der die "Amis" beinahe flächendeckend den heimischen Edelkrebs ausgerottet haben).

c. Von alleine sich noch nie kritisch mit der Besatzpolitik an "ihren" Gewässern auseinandergesetzt haben.

...und das weiß ich aus vielen Gesprächen am Wasser, in denen mir klar wurde, wie niedrig der "Wissenslevel" einiger geprüfter (!!!) Angler zumindest an meinen Hausgewässern so ist.

Zudem schadet es nicht, mal ein Problem anzusprechen und kontrovers darüber zu diskutieren - wie gut das klappt zeigt dieser Thread deutlich!

#6

MfG,

Ernie


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Weiter vorn im Thread hat dazu jemand auf die Jägerschaft verwiesen, welche ja angeblich keine Neozoen bei uns ansiedeln würden.
> 
> Am Anfang hab ich mal davon gesprochen, daß bei der Jagd nur der natürliche Zuwachs genutzt wird.
> Meinst Du das vielleicht? Damit war aber vor allem gemeint, daß auf der Jagd keine frisch ausgesetzten Tiere erbeutet werden.
> ...



Die Jagd nutzt, auch bei eingebürgerten Arten lediglich das, was die jeweilige Art, event. mit etwas Unterstützung, in ihrem Biotop an Zuwachs produziert.
Die einzige Ausnahme, die mit eine Refo-Besatz vergleichbar ist, wären die "Kistenfasanen" ein paar Wochen vor der Treibjagd...
Aber das macht hier schon seit den Achzigern eigentlich kein Mensch mehr.

Für den Abschuß von kurz davor, zu diesen Zweck, ausgesetzten Wildtieren, hätte auch die überwiegende Mehrheit ( >90%) keinerlei Verständnis.

Und was Waschbär, Marderhund und amerikanischen Nerz angeht:
Da waren die Jäger schon immer die allerersten, die sie wiederloswerden wollten.
Bei diesen Arten haben wir einen sehr lockeren Zeigefinger...
Die fressen Fuchs, Habicht und Rabenvögeln nämlich unsere Fasanen weg...
Und noch viel mehr.
Sehr viele Revierpächter (und ihre Mitgänger) denken da auch an Kibitz und Lerche!

Aber welcher Vorstand denkt beim Besatz von Gewässern an Schlammpeitzger oder Schneider?

Na gut, zugegeben:
:mAn die Schneider denken sie alle!
Denn wer zu oft Schneider bleibt, wählt das nächste mal einen anderen...

Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Besser Du vergleichst die Jagt nicht mit der Angelei.

Für die Jägerschaft bedeutete das, Wölfe, Luchse und  Bären zu fördern und bevorzugt diese zu bejagen.

Für die Angler, Wels, Hecht, Zander auszurotten und dann diesen entstehenden Überschuß abzugreifen oder besser dieses Abgreifen als Begründung Ihres tuns anzusehen.

Mal mit Humor betrachtet, ich will Niemanden verletzen.

Das sind Bedingungen wie in der Fischzucht!
Etwas anderes wäre in Deutschland wohl auch kaum möglich.
Ich halte das eher für eine " Naturnahe Nutzung "
Aber erst durch die Pachten ist es  möglich, wenigstens  einige Großtierarten zu erhalten.
Sonst wären sie glaube ich, längst verschwunden.


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hier in meiner Region werden noch Fasane ausgewildert und das jedes Jahr,auch Ketten von Hühnern um Bestände aufzufrischen.

Aber ich will hier keine Disku.darüber führen.

Nur ganz richtig ist das nicht was du da erzählst Nachtschwärmer,du darfst mal nicht von deiner bekannten Region auf ganz De.oder Europa umlenken.

Zum Jagen auf frisch ausgesetzten Wild sag ich jetzt mal besser nix,das ist zwar keine gängige Praxis mehr,aber es gibt noch genug Ecken wo es praktiziert wird.

Der Waschbär zb.wurde im 2 WK mitgebracht von unseren Befreiern.

Aber wie schon gesagt Revierarbeit Jagdliches mit Angeln vergleichen sind 2 paar 
Schuhe. 

Ach und zum Lerchenfenster im Weizen....etc.warum das immer mehr Landwirte/Revierinhaber einrichten = Weil es dafür Geld gibt wenn man gewisse Anträge stellt,genau wie für Blühstreifen,gäbe es dieses *gute Geld* nicht würd ich weiterhin da Raps oder Weizen...Drillen. ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

wenn wir schon bei der Landwirtschaft sind, sage ich nur Vermaisung  oder will einer behaupten das Mais heimisch ist?


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei der Landwirtschaft sind, sage ich nur Vermaisung oder will einer behaupten das Mais heimisch ist?


 
Das Volk will "günstig" Strom Benzin........

Wie bekommt es das,in dem wir Essen verbrennen.

Ganz zu schweigen was das für die Böden auf lange sicht bedeutet....

Aber zurück zum Fisch und Angeln,Landwirtschaft ist auch nicht unschuldig,aber wollen wir hier doch bitte Jagd und Landwirtschaft rauslassen.

Auch Vergleiche sind nicht angebracht,sie zeigen zwar auf aber haben im eigentlichen Sinne nix mit Fischbeständen zutun die von Anglern Vereinen...hervorgerrufen werden.

|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Moin,


Gardenfly schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei der Landwirtschaft sind, sage ich nur Vermaisung oder will einer behaupten das Mais heimisch ist?


 
Wo kommt eigentlich die Kartoffel her??|supergri|supergri|supergri


Nur was bringt uns diese Erbsenzählerei#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Jetzt driftet es aber wirklich ins off topic ab.
Bleibt bitte wenigstens bei den Gewässern.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Immer haste was zu meckern......#h

Letztendlich aber die Frage - wo anfangen wo aufhören??


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Letztendlich aber die Frage - wo anfangen wo aufhören??


 
:m

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangaea 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Pangea_animation_03.gif&filetimestamp=20111210163020

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


|kopfkrat#c|krach:#c|kopfkrat


|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



grünspan schrieb:


> Warum geht es der ein oder anderen Fischart besser, schlechter?
> Ehemalige Verbreitungsgebiete verschwinden oder diese        verschieben sich, verschwinden völlig. Aber klar, der Besatz ist das grundsätzliche Übel oder Hecht, Döbel, Aal, Quappe, Waller usw. Wenn der nicht mehr stattfindet und je nach Wunsch einzelne Arten dezimiert werden ist plötzlich alles Super wie früher!


Öhm, eigentlich ist es eher umgekehrt?!
Es wird je nach Wunsch willkürlich und wahllos besetzt und dies wiederum hat dass Auswirkungen auf andere Arten.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ralle das ist ja das Problem.
Längst wird das was wir als Natur verstehen bewirtschaftet.
Angler oder Jäger nennen das dann Hege, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es eher bewirtschaften.
Da geht es mir nicht anders als Dier, wir wollen einerseits die Natur bewahren, denken dann aber daran sie zu lenken.
Vielleicht ist es das was den Mensch so erfolgreich gemacht hat.
Er versucht sich halt überall ein Paradies zu erschaffen und prägt so seinen Lebensraum mit steigender Bevölkerungszahl immer mehr.
Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?
Schau selbst, R.F v.s B.F ,sicher leiden Hasel und Döbel aber unter beiden. 
Beide (und andere) ziehen aber umgekehrt ihre Vorteile daraus, wenn bevorzugt Forellen entnommen werden.
Wenn man eingreift, ob mit der Rute oder mit Besatz wird das eigendliche Gleichgewicht gestört.
Richtig machen kann man es nicht, man kann sich nur bemühen dieses zu tun.
(Wenn wir uns dann 20 Milliarden Menschen nehren, wird es vieleicht nur noch Obstbäume geben.:q)
Die R.F und der Karpfen sind halt Haustiere und viele Gewässer keine Wildnis, sondern bewirtschaftete Flächen.
Man rechnet in Ertrag und bewirtschaftet und pflegt diese und nennt es dann Hege, dass alles setzt aber Eigentumsrechte voraus, die es für die Wildnis so nicht geben kann.

Wenn ich schrieb, das ich mir vorstellen könnte die R.F besetze eine Niesche zwischen anderen Arten , bedeutet es nicht das da eine Lücke vorhanden ist.
Ich denke auch das die B.F unter fortlaufenden Besatz mitR.F leidet, aber ich denke Äsche, Hasel, und Junglachse leiden darunter noch viel mehr.
Die B.F ist ein standorttreuer argessiver Fisch der klar ein Räuber ist, die R.F eher ein kleintierfressender Schwarmfisch so wie die anderen Arten.
Wenn es also darum geht Forellen zu erwirtschaften, könnte zwischen B.F und Anderen eine Niesche vorhanden sein aber sicher wird Besatz mit R.F immer zu lasten anderer Arten gehen.
Darum für mich, ein klares nein für die R.F in Fließgewässern.

Wie brutal sich die B.F in Bächen durchsetzt, habe ich mal vor Jahren beim E-Fischen in einem (??) unbesetzten Bach erlebt. 
Breite 2,5m tiefe 0.2- 1,5 m in Nordeutschland.
Kaum Kies, aber fast nichts anderes als B.F.
Etwa 360 B.F (30-60cm)+Nachwuchs und nur einzelne Elritzen, Rotaugen, Schmerlen und Gründlinge.
Es gab auch Forellenteiche dort, aber wir fanden nur 2 Handgroße R.F.
Nur der Aal, der war noch zahlreich vertreten.
Das war alles auf weniger als 2 km.
Dort wurde aber auch kaum geangelt und die Landwirte hatten auch nicht verpachtet.:q


----------



## grünspan (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ne, ne FoolishFarmer. 



     Nicht zusätzlich lokal auftretende Bedrängungen       durch falschen       Fischbesatz zur Ursache für flächendeckenden Rückgang vieler       Fischarten machen.
     Ist der Lachs durch falschen Besatz       verschwunden?
     Generell stimmten oder passten die       Lebensgrundlagen durch       Entwicklung unserer Kulturlandschaft nicht mehr.
     Damit begann es.
     Rückgang vieler Arten, lokale Verschiebungen in       den       Fischpopulationen oder Dominanz einzelner Arten weil der       Lebensraum, der ein       oder anderen Art entgegen gekommen ist, für andere eben nicht       mehr.
     Dass natürlich falsches Besatzmaterial (wusste       um 1850 und       später kaum einer besser) und auch heutige Besatzpraktiken einen       zusätzlichen       Druck ausübten (wenn auch nicht immer) bestreitet keiner.
     Aber Besatz generell und ursächlich für die       entstandene       Problematik verantwortlich zu machen, ist zu oberflächlich.
     Ich kenne Regionen da gab es die Bafo. Dort       wurde zuerst       nicht besetzt.
     Der Rückgang der Bestände war aber trotzdem       deutlich.
     Dann wurde besetzt.
     Der Rückgang nahm weiter seinen Lauf.
     Beim Besatzmaterial wie bei der dortigen       Population.
     Danach wieder kein Besatz (übrigens kein       fischereilicher       Faktor gegeben).
     Weiterer Rückgang bis zum gänzlichen Erliegen.
     Andere heimische Arten entwickelten sich aber       prächtig.
     Was nun?
     Lag oder liegt es vielleicht doch an den       geänderten       Rahmenbedingungen?
ich bin überhaupt kein Freund der heute oft gelebten Besatzpraktiken.
Aber diese Praktik als das alleinige oder besser ursächliche Übel zur Begründung für Rückgang oder Artenverschiebung anzuführen, belegt höchtens oberflächlige Betrachtung der Probleme.
So und nun gut. 
Man dreht sich eh nur im Kreis.
Wirkliche Ursachenforschung wird nicht betrieben.
Ich bin raus.#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbei diskutiert, bzw. uns gegenseitig etwas missverstanden. :g


grünspan schrieb:


> Lag oder liegt es vielleicht doch an den geänderten Rahmenbedingungen?
> ich bin überhaupt kein Freund der heute oft gelebten Besatzpraktiken. Aber diese Praktik als das alleinige oder besser ursächliche Übel zur Begründung für Rückgang oder Artenverschiebung anzuführen, belegt höchtens oberflächlige Betrachtung der Probleme.


Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung. 

Anders hier:


grünspan schrieb:


> Nicht zusätzlich lokal auftretende Bedrängungen durch falschen Fischbesatz zur Ursache für flächendeckenden Rückgang vieler Fischarten machen.


Ich halte die Besatzpolitik nicht lokal, sondern flächendeckend für ein Problem. Beim Karpfen natürlich noch viel mehr als bei der RB-Forelle, da die Schädigung des Ökosystems weitaus gravierender ist.
Dennoch ist das inzwischen eher ein flächendeckendes, deutschlandweites Problem, denn eine lokale Erscheinung.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@FoolishFarmer
Nun ich sehe da beim Karpfen so wie Du Probleme.
Leider fehlt mir aber das Wissen wie es unter Wasser ausschaut, ich versuche es zu erahnen aber,....|supergri

Die Trübung kann ich sehen, die Folgen zum Teil auch.
Die Auswirkungen auf den Fischbestand, lediglich versuchen nachzuvollziehen.
Wobei die Trübung bei uns hauptsächlich auf den Brachsen zurückgeht, der wühlt zwar nicht so energisch aber da macht es die Masse.

Würde mich aber schon mal interessieren, ob Du den Karpfen ganz ablehnst oder was für Dich vertretbare Besatzmengen wären.
Wenn Du es schon mal beantwortet hast, reicht ja ein Link


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hi,

Das man bei Besatz viel Mist baun kann iss mir klar....
Nur langsam wird mir der Karpfer hier zu sehr zum "Buhmann"  deklariert. Das liest sich als ob überall wo Karpfen drinn ist die Gewässer dem ökologischen Untwergang geweiht sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ralle das ist ja das Problem.
> Längst wird das was wir als Natur verstehen bewirtschaftet.
> Angler oder Jäger nennen das dann Hege, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es eher bewirtschaften.
> Da geht es mir nicht anders als Dier, wir wollen einerseits die Natur bewahren, denken dann aber daran sie zu lenken.
> ...



Das wir so gut wie keine Urlandschaften mehr haben, ist klar.
Darum geht es aber auch nicht.
Auch extensiv bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaften zeichnen sich durch eine große Artenvielfalt aus. Ds ist bei Gewässern nicht anders, als bei Wäldern und Wiesen.

Die Problematik besteht darin, dass heute eben nicht mehr extensiv bewirtschaftet wird, sondern überwiegend intensiv. 
Da geht es um Ertragssteigerung, Vernichtung unerwünschter Arten und Verdrängung durch Monokulturen. Oder, wie bei uns Anglern, um die vermeintliche Erhöhung des Spassfaktors.

Das Eingreifen des Anglers in ein Gewässer durch den geregelten Fang von Fischen ist mit dem regelmäßigen jährlichen Mähen der Wiesen, der Beweidung durch Nuzvieh, dem Beschneiden der Obstbäume oder dem Auslichten von zu dichten Baumbeständen zu vergleichen.

Natürlich ist es eine Nutzung, aber eine, die die Artenvielfalt unterstützt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das man bei Besatz viel Mist baun kann iss mir klar....
> Nur langsam wird mir der Karpfer hier zu sehr zum "Buhmann"  deklariert. Das liest sich als ob überall wo Karpfen drinn ist die Gewässer dem ökologischen Untwergang geweiht sind.



Es ist, wie immer, eine Frage der Menge. Und auch das nur, solange die Karpfen sich nicht erfolgreich vermehren können.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass das jemals passiert, frage mich aber dennoch was wir dann besetzen werden, um der Karpfenplage Herr zu werden.


----------



## archie01 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, dass das jemals passiert, frage mich aber dennoch was wir dann besetzen werden, um der Karpfenplage Herr zu werden.



Hallo
Arapaima gigas , wie das vor 30 Jahren schon mal ( in Warmwasserausläufen) geplant war...
Vielleicht ist es bis dahin ja warm genug in unseren Gewässern. |supergri

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



> Ich hoffe nicht, dass das jemals passiert, frage mich aber dennoch was wir dann besetzen werden, um der Karpfenplage Herr zu werden.


Wenn der Klimawandel mal soweit sein sollte haben wir ganz andere Probleme(Plagen)


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist, wie immer, eine Frage der Menge. Und auch das nur, solange die Karpfen sich nicht erfolgreich vermehren können.
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass das jemals passiert, frage mich aber dennoch was wir dann besetzen werden, um der Karpfenplage Herr zu werden.


 
Ralle ich kenne einige Gewässer wo er das regelmäßig erfolgreich gemacht hat, bei den Gewässern die ich betreue aber nur in Ausnahmen so gewesen.
Er kann es also unter bestimmten Bedingungen schon heute.

Na gut was wenn es normal so ist.
Da brauchen wir nur nach Südeuropa zu schauen.
Ich war Anfang der 90er am Ebro.
Massen von kleinwüchsigen Karpfen, aber auch Barben, Riesenschwärme von Rotfedern und sehr viele Rotaugen.
Ich habe einen größeren Karpfengesehen und Welse bissen zahlreich zum Erstaunen der Ansässigen fingen wir einen Zander.
Wenige Jahre später waren die Rotfedern und Barben verschwunden, Rotaugen selten und die weniger gewordenen Karpfen etwas größer.
Da für gab es ne menge halbstarker Zander und viele Lauben.
Noch später wuchsen die Karpfen vernünftig ab, Zander in allen Größen sind nun neben dem Wels Ziele der Urlauber.

Ich hab kein Wissen was da heute los ist, aber beim ersten mal dort, war der Weißfischbestand riesig und Köfis ne Sache von Minuten.
Später benötigte man hier zu Stunden
Ich sehe aber in den Katalogen Bilder von Karpfen die es früher wohl so nicht gab.


War es Zufall, was ich so erlebte oder erlebte ich nur die Ausbreitung eines neuen Räubers.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hm,

also in den meisten von Anglern / bzw. Angelvereinen "bewirtschafteten" Gewässern, die mir bekannt sind, würde ich die Besatzpolitik mal wie folgt beschreiben:

"Es wird in der Regel besetzt, was Spaß macht & wonach eine anglerische Nachfrage besteht - ob das nun fischereibiologisch sinnvoll ist - oder nicht".

Das ist meiner Ansicht nach der Regelfall, bei dem es natürlich, wie bei jeder Regel, auch Ausnahmen gibt.


Das zeigt deutlich, worum es der Mehrheit der Angler geht - nämlich um die geliebten Zielfische & den mit dem Fang verbundenen Spaß - was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist - *schlecht wird mir nur*, wenn einige scheinheiligen Kollegen & Vereine so tun, als ob sie die tollsten Umwelt- und Naturschützer vor dem Herrn sind - das ist meist gelogen & geheuchelt - und wenn sie etwas hegen & pflegen, dann meist aus Eigennutz & Spaß an der Freud....

Auch der repräsentative jährliche "Alibi-Umwelttag" ist so ne Sache, bei der mal einige Vereinsmitglieder mit blauen Säcken um die Talsperre laufen....ist eigentlich ´ne gute Sache -aber ich mache das mittlerweile bei jedem Angeltrip & räume den Müll von Badegästen & Anglern mit weg, wofür ich aber keinen "Umwelttag" brauche & mir auch keinen Photographen für bestelle....!

E.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> also in den meisten von Anglern / bzw. Angelvereinen "bewirtschafteten" Gewässern, die mir bekannt sind, würde ich die Besatzpolitik mal wie folgt beschreiben:
> 
> ...


#6
Würdest Du bei uns den Müll liegen lassen, hättest Du bald keinen Schein mehr.
Leider findet sich nun kaum mehr etwas fürs Foto.:q

Hmm.., 
einer der Gründe warum oft beim Besatz so verfahren wird, liegt sicher bei der Aufgabenverteilung in den Vereinen.
Hier wird oft nicht getrennt, Ein Vorsitzender, Kassenwart, oder der der die Verantstaltungen ausrichtet hat andere Intressen.
Als GW, bin ich in meinen Verein dem Vorsitzenden oder dem Kassenwart gleichgestellt.
So entscheide ich über den Besatz, aber spreche den Betrag und den Lieferranten halt vorher mit dem Kassenwart ab.
Klar kann ich nicht alles machen, aber wenn ich es begründen kann sollte ich es zu Not auch auf der H.V vertreten können.
Es geht halt nicht anders, jeder hat besonndere Intressen oder beruffliche Vorkenntnisse die gilt es halt zu nutzen.
Ein Vorsitzender muß halt als Sprecher, Gruppenleiter und Zuhöhrer top sein, alles andere muß er nicht unbedingt können.
Nur ist es dann auch nicht leicht die Übersicht zu behalten.
Das alles ist aber immer eine Sache der Satzung, diese Gleichstellung bedeutet aber auch das bei Fehlern, alle Beteiligte in der Haftung stehen.

Oft wird der Besatz aber "nebenbei" mit erledigt, ein Anruf beim Züchter, Angebote erfragen, bestellen und reinschmeißen.
Wo das dann hinführt ist klar.|gr:


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> "Es wird in der Regel besetzt, was Spaß macht & wonach eine anglerische Nachfrage besteht - ob das nun fischereibiologisch sinnvoll ist - oder nicht".



Da mußte ich doch letztens lesen, daß in einem FoPu ohne Ab- und Zulauf Bachforellen besetzt werden. |uhoh:
Die sehen  i.d.R. ja besser aus als diese Papageienschnäbel mit abgefressenen Flossen, aber haben in einem stehenden Gewässer nun wirklich nichts zu suchen. 
Ist andererseits auch nicht so schlimm, da diese Tiere  normalerweise eh nur eine Halbwertszeit von ein paar Stunden haben :m


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Nabend,



> "Es wird in der Regel besetzt, was Spaß macht & wonach eine anglerische Nachfrage besteht - ob das nun fischereibiologisch sinnvoll ist - oder nicht".


 
Was brauch ich als Angler nen fischereibiologisch sinnvolles Gewässer??
Hallo - ich will Fische fangen!Und das nicht zu knapp.Also immer rinn mit de Viecher!
Fischereibiologisch sinnvolles Gewässer? Bleib mir vom Acker damit......

Das dürfte die Denkweise von min. 90% der Angler an Vereins / Verbandsgewässer sein. Die anderen 10% sind die die sich auf eine Art spezialisiert haben. Deren Besatzvorstellungen sind wohl noch weiter wech von fischereibiologisch sinnvoll.

Bei der Gelegenheit - ich fass mir mal an die eigene Nase.Egal zu welcher Gattung ich gehöre ..........


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohh..
Deine Aussage in einem Faltblatt der NABU...#6

Du könntest dort, glatt Ehrenmitglied werden :q


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Tolle Idee! LooL

Egal , es dürften wohl extrem wenig Angler sein die an einem fischereibiologisch sinnvolles Gewässer interessiert sind. Nen Angelteich als ökologisches Vorzeigeobjekt ......... wer will bzw. wer braucht sowas??
Fleisch statt Öko! So das Kredo........


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ohh..
> Deine Aussage in einem Faltblatt der NABU...#6
> 
> Du könntest dort, glatt Ehrenmitglied werden :q



Jo, und die sagen in ihren Foren solange es noch ein Angler gibt sind noch zu wenige Kormorane unterwegs-ebenfalls nicht über den Tellerrand weitergedacht.

Wobei die provokante Aussage von Gunnar oft aus der Generation kommt, die nach den Krieg gehungert haben und deren Eltern beigebracht haben Nahrungsmittel nicht zu verschwenden (also auch nicht die "Produktionsfläche" Wasser).


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



> Wobei die provokante Aussage von Gunnar oft aus der Generation kommt, die nach den Krieg gehungert haben und deren Eltern beigebracht haben Nahrungsmittel nicht zu verschwenden (also auch nicht die "Produktionsfläche" Wasser).


Jepp , deren Aussage :
"was haben wir früher alles gefangen ... da gab es kaum ein Angeltag ohne Fisch! Und heute? Alles Schei****. Die besetzen zu wenig!"


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Den Vorständen die Schuld für eine solche Besatzpolitik zu geben ist mir etwas zu einfach gedacht.
Sie sind demokratisch gewählt.
Und eine Demokratie hat immer die Führungspersönlichkeiten, die sie verdient...

Unseren Vorständen ist es zum größtenTeil sehr wohl bewußt, was für ein Unsinn unsere Besatzpolitik ist.
Aber wenn sie davon abweichen würden gäbe es eine Revolution!

Wir haben  ein Flüsschen, in dem mooseln sie Forellen oft schon am ersten Saisontag.#q
O-Ton des Vorsitzenden: "Mir (und dem Züchter) tut es um jeden Fisch leid, den wir da reinschmeißen! Aber weißt Du was die (Mitglieder) mit mir machen würden, wenn icht es nicht täte???"
Letztes Jahr hat der Verein keine fangfähigen Zander bekommen und (Gottseidank) nur Z2 gesetzt.
Ihr hättet das Theater auf der Hauptversammlung mitkriegen sollen...#c


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

In unseren Verein hatten wir vor Ewigkeiten einen Antrag auf Verzicht auf Regenbogenforellen gestellt und er wurde mit knapper Mehrheit angenommen. 
Im Folgejahr war die Versammlung brechend voll mit Kochtopfangeln mit Gegenantrag für Refobesatz und Drohung aus ihren Reihen einen Gewässerwart zu wählen, der Antrag wurde mit grosser Mehrheit angenommen. 
Personen die bei der offenen Abstimmung dagegen gestimmt haben wurden am Wasser beschimpft.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In unseren Verein hatten wir vor Ewigkeiten einen Antrag auf Verzicht auf Regenbogenforellen gestellt und er wurde mit knapper Mehrheit angenommen.
> Im Folgejahr war die Versammlung brechend voll mit Kochtopfangeln mit Gegenantrag für Refobesatz und Drohung aus ihren Reihen einen Gewässerwart zu wählen, der Antrag wurde mit grosser Mehrheit angenommen.
> Personen die bei der offenen Abstimmung dagegen gestimmt haben wurden am Wasser beschimpft.


 
Ich denke, so würde das bei mir im Verein wohl auch enden!

Aber das ist GENAU die heuchlerische Doppelmoral, die ich meine!

...*DAS* sind die "echten" Angler, die den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich sage, dass ich gerne auch mal in einen Forellenpuff fahre und meinen, mir erklären zu müssen, dass dies kein "echtes" Angeln in ihren Augen ist - aber die *GLEICHEN* Leute fahren an die Vereinstalsperre und fangen dort ihre "Satztölpel" (Karpfen & Refos), die vermutlich sogar vom gleichen Fischhändler stammen und meinen, sie hätten toll in der "freien Wildbahn" geangelt!

lol

Ernie


----------



## hechti666 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ernie - Schön geschrieben!!!|wavey:


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In unseren Verein hatten wir vor Ewigkeiten einen Antrag auf Verzicht auf Regenbogenforellen gestellt und er wurde mit knapper Mehrheit angenommen.
> Im Folgejahr war die Versammlung brechend voll mit Kochtopfangeln mit Gegenantrag für Refobesatz und Drohung aus ihren Reihen einen Gewässerwart zu wählen, der Antrag wurde mit grosser Mehrheit angenommen.
> Personen die bei der offenen Abstimmung dagegen gestimmt haben wurden am Wasser beschimpft.



das ist leider oft gängige praxis.
das hat sich eben über jahre eingeschliffen und dann etwas wieder rückgängig zu machen ist eben schwer.
hier rächen sich die fehler die in der vergangenheit gemacht wurden in bezug auf die besatzpolitik.
in einigen bl stellt sich diese frage aber gar nicht, hier ist der rf-besatz nicht erlaubt und demzufolge könnten diese angler doch ruhig einen gewässerwart aus ihren reihen wählen, der kann gar nix tun.
und ein gewässerwart sollte auch nicht als alleinentscheider fungieren können.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist leider oft gängige praxis.
> das hat sich eben über jahre eingeschliffen und dann etwas wieder rückgängig zu machen ist eben schwer.
> hier rächen sich die fehler die in der vergangenheit gemacht wurden in bezug auf die besatzpolitik.
> in einigen bl stellt sich diese frage aber gar nicht, hier ist der rf-besatz nicht erlaubt und demzufolge könnten diese angler doch ruhig einen gewässerwart aus ihren reihen wählen, der kann gar nix tun.
> ...


 
Wenn ich mir die Verbreitungskarte der Regenbogenforelle im Fischartenatlas Deutschland anschaue staune ich.
Dort wo es viele Regelungen giebt, ist sie flächendeckend vorhanden.
Im Osten und bei den Nordlichtern, wo es freier zu geht, deutlich weniger, ist erstaunlich oder ? |kopfkrat

Komisch ist auch, das da meist die Beiträge geringer sind, wie das wohl zusammenhängt...:q


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Verbreitungskarte der Regenbogenforelle im Fischartenatlas Deutschland anschaue staune ich.
> Dort wo es viele Regelungen giebt, ist sie flächendeckend vorhanden.
> Im Osten und bei den Nordlichtern, wo es freier zu geht, deutlich weniger, ist erstaunlich oder ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Komisch ist auch, das da meist die Beiträge geringer sind, wie das wohl zusammenhängt...:q



das hängt auch damit zusammen, daß es früher eben erlaubt war die rf zu setzen und daß sich manche einfach über ein "besatzverbot", was eventuell existiert hinwegsetzen.
ebenfalls nicht zu verachten die fischzuchten, deren teiche meist mit fließgewässern in verbindung stehen und hier die rf in nicht unerheblichen mengen entwischen.

antonio

antonio


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@ Bernd:
Ich kenne in Bremen nur einen Verein, der in den frühen Achtzigern mal einen "Feldversuch" in einem See gestartet hatte und damit ziemlich auf die Nase fiel.  Nachdem man die Viecher zwecks Nahrungsmangel mit blanken Haken am Strand in knietiefem Wasser fangen konnte und auch aufgrund anderer "Vorkommnisse" in jedem Verein ziemlich Stress aufkam, war diese Besatzmaßname ein für alle mal Geschichte!
In einem kleineren Verein hier in FFM (in dem ich bis Ende letztes Jahr noch Mitglied war), fand man einen großen Posten "Besatz Waldsee" in der "Bilanz" - ratet mal was...
Ich persönlich bin auf Besatzforellen absolut nicht scharf, denn zumeist schmecken die Viecher dank Schwinalgen halt "moselig", "modderig" oder wie man sonst auch immer das bezeichnen mag! Ein weiterer Grund weshalb ich den Besatz für vollkommen unnötig empfinde!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Mist, wieso hab ich das nicht eher entdeckt? :r
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Vergessener-Held
Da findet man eine der Urwurzeln allen Neozoen-Übels und das ideale Feindbild aller ReFo-Besatz-Gegner. 
Interessanter Bericht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Ein heldenhafter Vorreiter, in jeder Hinsicht. |kopfkrat
Zum Glück war Gentechnik noch nicht erfunden,
aber wer weiss ,
was einmal geschah....:m


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mist, wieso hab ich das nicht eher entdeckt? :r
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Vergessener-Held
> Da findet man eine der Urwurzeln allen Neozoen-Übels und das ideale Feindbild aller ReFo-Besatz-Gegner.
> Interessanter Bericht auf jeden Fall.



Die Regenbogenforelle hat sich seitdem gehalten, obwohl sie sich nicht selber vermehren kann. Aber der Forellenbarsch ist wieder aus der Landschaft verschwunden, trotz eigener Vermehrung -verkehrte Welt.


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

da werden die bedingungen für den barsch wohl doch nicht so optimal gewesen sein und er wurde/wird eben nicht zentnerweise in die gewässer gekippt.

antonio


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hallo,

ich vertrete einen ganz anderen Standpunkt : Refo. gehören in kein Fliessgewässer, in dem Bachforellen vorkommen.

Aber : Refo. können ohne Bedenken in ein geeignetes, abgeschlossenes Gewässer eingebracht werden.

Die Gründe sind einfach : die Refo. bedrohen in einem geeigneten Stillgewässer keine natürlichen Bestände, weil es keine natürlichen Bestände mehr gibt.

Die Refo. sind hervorragende Speisefische, Sportfische , laichen nicht, sind preisgünstig und werden idR. schnell aus dem Gewässer herausgefangen.Die verbleibenden Fische besetzen nicht signifikant große Nischen und schaden m.M. nach nicht sondern bereichern noch das Artenspektrum.

Es entsteht ein Nutzen für den Züchter, die Angler und kein nachweisbarer Nachteil für das Ökosystem.

Es ist auch kein Problem darin zu sehen, dass die Wirtschaftsgewässer durch Besatz im Ertrag gestützt werden.

Es gibt nämlich keinen Überschuß an Fisch, der von der Natur produziert wird, die Natur regelt das selbst und baut Unter/Überkapazitäten schnell ab.

Es kann jedoch , ohne die Art als solche zu bedrohen, ein gewisses Maß an Fisch entnommen werden, an nicht-bewirtschafteten Gewässern.

Wer solch eine "natürliche" Laisse-Faire Lösung wünscht, der sorgt für ein Angelverbot ; es würden dann nur kleine Teile der Anglerschaft an diesen nicht-besetzten Gewässern fischen dürfen, um die Bestände nicht kollabieren zu lassen.

Das generelle Verteufeln des Forellenbesatzes ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben , da die Auswirkungen auf ein ohnehin "besetztes, bewirtschaftetes Ökosystem" , viel, viel geringer sind, als gemeinhin kritisiert.

Wer abfällig von "Pelletbombern" spricht, übersieht das Vorhandensein von hervorragend produzierenden Forellenbetrieben, die wunderschöne, wohlschmeckende Fische liefern können.

Außerdem sind Forellen nur ein kleiner Teil des Besatzes, so habe ich es jedenfalls kennengelernt - und der Hauptteil der Gelder wird ohnehin für die Gut - Fische ausgegeben.

Also entspannter werden und lasst den Anglern doch ihren (übrigens gesetzlich legitimierten !!) ein, zweimaligen Stillwasser-Forellenbesatz 

Ich bin für angepassten Besatz !

Rheinspezie.

P.S: Den Beitrag von Thomas finde ich somit sehr weitsichtig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber : Refo. können ohne Bedenken in ein geeignetes, abgeschlossenes Gewässer eingebracht werden.
> 
> Die Gründe sind einfach : die Refo. bedrohen in einem geeigneten Stillgewässer keine natürlichen Bestände, weil es keine natürlichen Bestände mehr gibt.
> 
> ...




Ein besetztes und bewirtschaftetes Ökosystem ist ein Angelteich. Da hat keiner was gegen Refo-Besatz.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Hi Ralf,


> Ein besetztes und bewirtschaftetes Ökosystem ist ein Angelteich. Da hat keiner was gegen Refo-Besatz.


Schon klar was du mit Angelteich meinst - nur .......
fast jedes Gewässer wird doch bewirtschaftet.
Hier bei mir gibts keine Refos , in keinem Gewässer. Entweder hatte noch keiner die Idee oder..... ich weiß es nicht.....
Ok , nicht heimische Art usw..ist klar.. davon mal abgesehen...... und lassen wir auch den übermäßigen Besatz wech... ebenso die rein pers. Vorlieben.....

Was spricht generell dagegen? Was sind die neg. Folgen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Guten Morgen,

ich sehe es im Grunde genauso : ein natürliches Gewässer gibt es nunmal nicht mehr oder nur in abgelegenen Teilen Deutschlands.

Die Angelvereine bewirtschaften als Pächter ihre Gewässer - dazu sind sie ja auch verpflichtet und bekommen - meines Wissens nach von übergeordneter Stelle Hegepläne auferlegt.
Ein sogn. natürliches Gewässer, was dann von dem Verein ganz in Ruhe gelassen wird, führt wie gesagt zu einem Angelverbot ( Ausschluss interessierter Angler ),weil die Kapazität an entnehmbarem Ertrag gering ist (Vgl. Bewirtschaftung )

Der Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen wäre m.M. nach unbedenklich, wenn es sich bspw. um rel. klare, sauerstoffreiche Gewässer ohne bspw. einen "natürlichen" Seeforellenbestand handelt und nat. ohne Anbindung zu Fließgewässern.

Auch das Vorhandensein von unter Naturschutz stehenden Kleinfischarten wäre für mich ein Ausschlußkriterium.

Ansonsten sehe ich keine ökol. Katastrophe heranrauschen, wenn gelegentlich besetzt wird.

Ich kenne es so, dass der Forellenbesatz idR. in der kalten Jahreszeit eingebracht wird und den Anglern, die berechtiger Weise auch Fisch fangen möchten, in dieser fangarmen Zeit willkommene Abwechslung bietet ohne den Hauptfischbestand zu schädigen.

Die letzten 50 Forellen, die ich aus einem "natürlichen" , bewirtschafteten Mitglieder-See gefangen habe, von diesen 50 Forellen hatte keine Einzige einen Kleinfisch im Magen.

Ein paar Insekten, das wars - die Forellen wurden in den Folgewochen nach dem Einsatz von einer Menge interessierter und zufriedener Vereinsangler gefangen und wohl auch sinnvoll verwertet (verspeist).

Es waren auch Väter mit ihren Kindern am Wasser, ältere Vereinsmitglieder und es herrschte irgendwie eine angenehme Geselligkeit am Wasser.

Die Fische sind auch nicht leicht zu fangen gewesen - mal standen Sie sehr tief, dann weiter oben , mal bissen sie auf Wurm , dann auf Made etc. , etc.

Soll heißen : kein Puffangeln sondern durchaus anspruchsvolles Fischen auf übrigens makellose Tiere - weder verpilzt, noch Flossengeschädigt und von köstlichem Geschmack.

Laut Landesfischereiverordnung in NRW hat diese Forellenart in stehenden Gewässern keine Schonzeit und ein Besatzverbot gilt generell auch nicht.

Wir leben nunmal in einer Nutzlandschaft und unberührte Natur existiert nicht mehr, damit muss man sich abfinden - der Ursprungszustand ist nie wieder zu erreichen.

Es folgt daraus eine vertretbare Bewirtschaftung der "natürlichen" Gewässer.

Vielleicht wirken meine Ansichten für  Einige provokativ aber ich habe etwas gelernt : es wird Nichts so heiß gegessen , wie es gekocht wird und ich bitte auch um ein konkretes Beispiel, wo ein geeignetes Stillgewässer nach mäßigem Besatz in die ökologische Katastrophe geschlittert ist.

Rheinspezie.

Rheinspezie.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

Denke auch generell sollten keine Regenbogenforellen mehr in Fließwassersysteme eingebracht werden! Bei Vereinsgewässern muss man immer noch ein bisschen differenzieren meiner Meinung nach. Falls diese einen Anschluss an andere Gewässersysteme haben, natürlich auch kein Refo-Besatz. Bei Vereinseen... Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht schön aber die Gewässer sind in einer Art und Weise schon denaturiert. So werden ja auch oft genug z.B. Zander besetzt obwohl diese in so einem See normalerweise nicht unbedingt vorkommen. Selbst wenn man nurnoch natürlich-vorkommende Fische besetzt, das gleiche genetische Material wie die Ur-Fische aus dem See werden sie eh nicht haben. Von daher ist ein Vereinsee wohl auch eher ein bewirtschaftetes Gewässer mit Put&Take-Charakter.

Man sollte vielmehr den Schwerpunkt darauf setzen Fließgewässersysteme wieder herzustellen! Kanäle, Schleusen und auch Regenbogenforellen haben da nichts zu suchen. gegen Lachsbesatz habe ich auch nichts, die Art (atlantischer Lachs) ist ja die gleiche nur dass sie evtl. geographisch ein bisschen anders entwickelt ist. Dies kann sich ja ggf. wieder in Jahren anpassen. Ich bin kein Biologe |bla:


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@Rheinspezie
Grundsätzlich teile ich deinen Gedanken.

Aber
Wenn sich keine schützenswerten Arten im Gewässer befinden, wäre die Ansiedlung mein Ziel.

So so,  50 Forellen sind kein Puff-angeln ?
Es ist der Gedanke der hinter dem Begriff steht, Zuwachs oder Spaß beim Wiederfang.
Hier würde ich für solch Massenbesatz von den Mitgliedern erschlagen werden. 
Selbst bei 50 R.Forellen als Besatz auf 20 ha hagelte es Kritik.
O.K, ohne R.F kann ich gut mit leben, so umgehe ich Streit mit Fleischmachern und Behörden.#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Rheinspezie
> Grundsätzlich teile ich deinen Gedanken.
> 
> *Aber
> ...



Also ich kann die Leute auch verstehen, die einen Regenbogenforellenbesatz als total unnatürlich ablehnen !

Der Eine will mehr Hechte, der Andere auch mal Zander - und die Karpfenangler wollen eben Karpfen . Manche lieben eben einmal pro Jahr  Forellenbesatz, der sich ein paar wochen hält ( Einzelfänge noch nach Monaten).

Die Fischgüte war damals 1a - schöne, gesunde Tiere in Größen, die Teichanlagen idR. nicht haben, so um die 600-800g und auch größere.

Diese Fische waren auch nach Tagen/Wochen in einer hervorragenden Konstitution - wer Teichforellen gedrillt hat und die im Vereinssee, das war ein großer Unterschied !

Wichtig ist doch bei jedem Besatz Qualität...aber wie gesagt kann ich die Forellen-Kritiker auch verstehen !

Im Zweifel sagt der Hegeplan, was man nicht darf - wie gesagt halte ich die Forellen in Maßen für rel. harmlos.

Rheinspezie.

P.S. : Ralle, wollte nicht unhöflich erscheinen : aber ich sehe es in erster Linie so, dass die Fische so viele Nachkommen produzieren , gerade weil eben Freßfeinde vorkommen- aber der Mensch ist doch um ein Vieles gieriger, als die Natur und beutet Diese aus.

Ich gehe jetzt von einem mittleren/großen Vereinssee aus und nicht von den Bodden, bspw.

die Vereinsseen werden bewirtschaftet und sind näher am Put and Take dran, als an Natürlichkeit.

Menschengemachte Alltagsrealität eben...auch Realität, dass die Vereinsleute ein schönes Gewässer haben wollen und schön fangen wollen...von den Mitgliedern kommen die Beiträge nunmal hauptsächlich nicht aus Naturschutzgründen, sondern aus Eigennutz.

Streich denen den Nutzfischbestand , investiere in Teichmuschel und Stichling und das machst Du genau ein Jahr lang, dann ist der Verein pleite !


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*

@Rheinspezie
:mDann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

Mein Gedanke bei dem Besatz mit R.F war, das ich den Mitgliedern im Winter etwas bieten wollte.
Mal einen Beifang beim Stippen auf Rotaugen für die, die es nicht mehr zu Hause hält.
Im Hinterkopf hatte ich aber auch, sie von den wilden Forellen etwas abzulenken.

Na ja, erstaunlich wie das Gehirn bei manchen aussetzte.
Ewig im Verein und plötzlich vergaßen Sie was Mindestmaße und Fangbegrenzungen sind. |gr:
Bei Salmoniden zeigt sich eben das wahre Gesicht.
:q


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gedanken zum Regenbogenforellenbesatz...u.a.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Regenbogenforellen gehören also weder zur selben Gattung noch zur selben Art, wie atlantische Lachse. Anders gesagt ist der atlantische Lachs mit der Bachforelle ne ganze Ecke mehr verwandt als mit der Regenbogenforelle.



Habe eigentlich auch garnicht von atlantischen Lachsen auf Regenbogenforellen geschlossen. Meinte nur dass die Lachse, die heutzutage besetzt werden, auch gezüchtet sind und nich die Ur-Form sind.


----------

